# Tis a sad day for us hentai lovers



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2008)

> An appeal judge in Australia has ruled that an animation depicting well-known cartoon characters engaging in sexual acts is child pornography.
> 
> The internet cartoon featured characters from the Simpsons TV series.
> 
> ...



link: 

WHUT THE FAWK MAN!?

DOES THAT MEAN IF I'M CAUGHT WITH MY 30 GIG OF HENTAI IN AUSTRALIA, I'M GOING TO FUCKING JAIL!?

THAT'S BULLSHIT!


----------



## Adonis (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL

Australian otakus, have fun deleting.


----------



## Creator (Dec 8, 2008)

Right...So Australia thinks they can rule Simpsons pron as Child prongraphy. 

Blashpeny.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 8, 2008)

DELETE FUCKING EVERYTHING!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2008)

lol @ otakus


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have any loli doujin in my pc, but if cartoon characters are real people, does it means I can legally marry Sumeragi from Gundam 00?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 8, 2008)

I've never even understood why people like Hentai. Sure you can make arguments that drawing of naked kids isn't porn, but why do you even like it in the first place?


----------



## Vom Osten (Dec 8, 2008)

If you get excited by Simpsons hentai you might have bigger problems than this...


----------



## Blue (Dec 8, 2008)

If it's not loli, you're good to go.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 8, 2008)

This is against loli, not all cartoon porn right?

I don't even think loli should be illegal for the simple fact no actual child was harmed or portrayed. Unless the artist modeled a real child there's simply no rights being abused. Laws should protect people's rights, not take them away. Never trust a system or a judge who proposes a law or a bill which REDUCES human freedom, when nobody's rights or wellbeing is at stake.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 8, 2008)

I seriously do not understand why it is so "good" to watch underage female characters having sex ......

But I do find it a bit too ridiculous to even consider it as serious child "pornography" since it is just animation....not real girls.....


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 8, 2008)

Bummer for the Aussie Pervs


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 8, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I seriously do not understand why it is so "good" to watch underage female characters having sex ......



I don't understand what's "Good" about shows like American Idol but I don't propose we outlaw them as a matter of bad taste.

Loli is in extremely bad taste but it's not actual child abuse. Bad taste is not grounds for taking away something's right to be legally made.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 8, 2008)

The interesting thing is that now most hentai is extremely dangerous to posses, because how do you argue a specific character is of legal age? You will have fuckloads of borderline cases that MIGHT end you in prison and that's just blatantly retarded.

But Australia is a dead continent anyway, what with the new censorship filter shit


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Dec 8, 2008)

Just wondering, If I drew some Hentai from my imagination I can be arrested in Australia??? LOL


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 8, 2008)

Is now illegal....only in Australia


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 8, 2008)

|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> Just wondering, If I drew some Hentai from my imagination I can be arrested in Australia??? LOL



If one of them looked like a child then yes.

So apparently if you drew a picture of a guy cutting another guy's head off you'd be imprisoned for murder as well.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess I'll be hearing about Russell Crowe getting charged with murder for his performance on Gladiator.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, when do we start jailing artists and mangaka's for depicting scenes of violence aimed towards children. And we shouldn't forget the people who buy such filth.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 8, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> If one of them looked like a child then yes.
> 
> So apparently if you drew a picture of a guy cutting another guy's head off you'd be imprisoned for murder as well.



No because murder is just people dying.

Sex is about people fucking. Obviously dangerous to society as a whole.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 8, 2008)

: simpson porn?  those are bad bad images!


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 8, 2008)

> If you get excited by Simpsons hentai you might have bigger problems than this...



^*shakes head in agreement*



> Yeah, when do we start jailing artists and mangaka's for depicting scenes of violence aimed towards children. And we shouldn't forget the people who buy such filth.



Then what about television's actual depictions of violence/sex and the people who watch it?


----------



## E (Dec 8, 2008)

and nothing of value was lost....in america


----------



## Watchman (Dec 8, 2008)

lol, dangerous for Hentai as a whole, since some Anime characters look far younger than they're supposed to.

And agreed with the people who say "so when are we arresting people drawing violence, since cartoons are to be treated the same as real situations? "


----------



## buff cat (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that's just a little ridiculous.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 8, 2008)

> The internet cartoon featured characters from the Simpsons TV series.



LOL who likes Simpsons porn anyway


----------



## taily kun (Dec 8, 2008)

Ever concidered not being a p*d*p****? It worked pretty well for the rest of us.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 8, 2008)

I am reminded of a Japanese SasuSaku doujin I came across one time .... Naive as I was, I didn't know what I was getting into until it was too late.... Burned my eyes and scarred my brain. And all I could think was, "THEY'RE ONLY TWELVE!!!" Not cool. Not cool at all....

I'm also reminded of the time I innocently opened a folder containing a family friend's Sailor Moon, uh, "collection" that he kept on his 10-year-old son's computer . Also not cool.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 8, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> I am reminded of a Japanese SasuSaku doujin I came across one time .... Naive as I was, I didn't know what I was getting into until it was too late.... Burned my eyes and scarred my brain. And all I could think was, "THEY'RE ONLY TWELVE!!!" Not cool. Not cool at all....
> 
> I'm also reminded of the time I innocently opened a folder containing a family friend's Sailor Moon, uh, "collection" on his 10-year-old son's computer . Also not cool.




While I cant stand loli I can stand shota  but I would never, ever look at *real* child pornography and if I ever saw someone looking at it...well...if I knew him/her well I would simply have a talk, but if I didn't know that person...to the cops I go  

LOL you're saying the kid's dad put sailor moon hentai on his son's computer? 

Ohhhh boy


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 8, 2008)

hide zaxxon!


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 8, 2008)

SHIT!

Uhhh there a...all....o....of age.....there just midgets that are flat chested is all......


----------



## dilbot (Dec 8, 2008)

First time I saw porn was when I accessed my cousins 28gigs of it on his HD


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 8, 2008)

it's crealy stated:" for 18 years and older" .


----------



## Okokami (Dec 8, 2008)

The judge wasn't a man...
You men need to protest your rights


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 8, 2008)

taily kun said:


> Ever concidered not being a p*d*p****? It worked pretty well for the rest of us.


They are drawings. A fictional 90 year old can look 5, if the artist so chooses.


----------



## taily kun (Dec 8, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> They are drawings. A fictional 90 year old can look 5, if the artist so chooses.



You still get turned on by kids 

No dount about it, thats what a pedo is


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2008)

Pretty BS ruling.  Then again, this shit is becoming common these days.  "Think of the children!!!!!" has only been exceeded in terms of idiocy, in the past 5-10 years, than "we gotta do it to stop dem terrists."



Megaharrison said:


> I've never even understood why people like Hentai. Sure you can make arguments that drawing of naked kids isn't porn, but why do you even like it in the first place?


Let's not stop there, professor.  We should go to the roots of why people like animation and drawings, in general.  Let's not be selective here.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 8, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> I've never even understood why people like Hentai. Sure you can make arguments that drawing of naked kids isn't porn, but why do you even like it in the first place?



Anatomic impossibilities. 

Gotta love that /d/!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 8, 2008)

*Goes and looks at Temari hentai*


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 8, 2008)

Hentai means pervert


----------



## Draffut (Dec 8, 2008)

> the mere fact that they were not realistic representations of human beings did not mean that they could not be considered people.


That doesn't even make fucking sense.


----------



## Distracted (Dec 8, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> I've never even understood why people like Hentai. Sure you can make arguments that drawing of naked kids isn't porn, but why do you even like it in the first place?



This is an interesting point that I would like to address.

What does this look like to you: ^

a simple carrot right?

Well how about this: _

an underscore, correct?

Well how about this: ^_^

Do you see a happy face perhaps? Why is this?  It's because as humans we recognize forms and see patterns.  We can identify human features in even the most rudimentary designs.

So let's say someone drew the naked form of a woman, then you would recognize it as a human being and may even find features of said being attractive.

In other words, get off your high horse.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 8, 2008)

Come to America, Aussies.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2008)

^yes do. Austrailia is not cool anymore *looks at kangaroo jack with an evil glare*


----------



## ANBUBooBoo (Dec 8, 2008)

Simpsons have been around long enough, even the youngest of them should be of age now


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 8, 2008)

Blue said:


> If it's not loli, you're good to go.



How do you wanna rule Lucky Star? The characters look loli, but agewise they're in high school. 

What is being criminalized here? Depiction or age?

EDIT: LOL @ my own sig.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 8, 2008)

Well...that sucks. 
Who's to say America's not next?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 8, 2008)

They're going a bit overboard there. -_-

I guess not all hentai is illegal though right?

I'm glad that Deidara is legal age. And well, I don't live in Australia.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, when I first saw these things, I was aghast.  I can imagine how the judge reacted.  Perhaps if someone showed the court something more visually appealing? 

The Simpson pics in question are designed to shock, I think.  The judge should spend less time on /b/.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, that is lame and pretty stupid too. Isn't GTA banned there too?



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That doesn't even make fucking sense.



I wonder how that guy ever became a judge...


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2008)

Those austrailian government bastards


----------



## impersonal (Dec 8, 2008)

Wait, are we talking about the hilariously bad simpsons porn comics  ('get out bart I'm piss')?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 8, 2008)

Child porn is detestable, no matter what form it takes.

The problem comes when anime/manga have characters that are drawn young, yet are clearly stated to be older. Hell, many regular shows do this, Lucky Star for example.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 8, 2008)

Time to move to America, yes?


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone who gets horny off of a prepubescent has much more serious problems to worry about than "Simpsons pron".


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> Is now illegal....only in Australia



Nagato is not loli just flatchested.

No Strike Witches for you Aussies.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 8, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Nagato is not loli just flatchested.
> 
> No Strike Witches for you Aussies.



Haha, I thought about them too! Strike Witches really are loli.... AND NO ONE WEARS PANTS!!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2008)

Tis exactly why I always say that downloading hentai and pornographic images of any means is a big no no. But meh, Austrialians will be easily able to access online viewing hentai images, the Australian government can't regulate the internet.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Why the hate towards Lucky Star?


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 8, 2008)

Who cares, It's not happening here. No worrys.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 8, 2008)

you guys had this coming. Just push it further beneath your bed. 

ahaha imagine if police came into your house to look for drugs and found your hentai and were like yup thats going on your record. 

You'd be charged with illegal drug possession AND being horny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, that's one continent I plan to cross off my vacation hot spot destination list


----------



## Adonis (Dec 8, 2008)

How many times must this thread pop up because a bunch of loli ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are upset they may no longer be able to jack off to cartoon kiddy porn?

Is the ruling bullshit? When one of the quotes is about cartoons being considered 'persons', I'd say so. But honestly, are you guys so pathetic that the ruling actually affects you?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 8, 2008)

Adonis said:


> How many times must this thread pop up because a bunch of loli ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are upset they may no longer be able to jack off to cartoon kiddy porn?
> 
> Is the ruling bullshit? When one of the quotes is about cartoons being considered 'persons', I'd say so. But honestly, are you guys so pathetic that the ruling actually affects you?



If they're now people, can I marry them?
Can I now draw a picture of them dying?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 8, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> If they're now people, can I marry them?



If you want to be forever labeled 'that pathetic, otaku, weeaboo loser'...



> Can I now draw a picture of them dying?



Actually an interesting point.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2008)

I always was disturbed by that Simpsons pr0nz ad when fapping...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 8, 2008)

I think there are more problems in this world that should bother us ( hentai or non hentai fans) 
But its sad indeed


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow sucks to be you if you live there. lol


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 8, 2008)

I saw a documentary about Australian jails and they don't look that bad. You will be stuck with a bunch of Aboriginal people but I'm sure they are nice if you like to eat Kangaroo tails. 

I have no remorse for imprisoning those who possess lolicon. Just think what would jesus do? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The answer is he would do an older prostitute. Now go follow his example.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2008)

sometimes i wish i was a lawyer 

i'd love to argue this shit with the judge that gave that stupid ruling!!


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats rather sad       


And I wanted to move to Australia, psh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2008)

Adonis said:


> How many times must this thread pop up because a bunch of loli ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are upset they may no longer be able to jack off to cartoon kiddy porn?
> 
> Is the ruling bullshit? When one of the quotes is about cartoons being considered 'persons', I'd say so. But honestly, are you guys so pathetic that the ruling actually affects you?



Wait...there are people actually upset over this? I thought people were just making light of the situation. I found it more humorous than anything.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 8, 2008)

but then Homer X isnt hentai


----------



## Gymnopedie (Dec 8, 2008)

Ohoho BOY! Am I glad I don't live in Australia.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2008)

lol Aussies, guess we here in America have more freedom after all.

Or should I say "Afta owll"?


----------



## Mashy (Dec 8, 2008)

The only reason real child pornography is even banned is because child exploitation is wrong, and not the actual viewing of it. 

Comic lolis = no child exploitation there. 

Cartoon characters don't have ages, damnit, other than the age the viewer subscribes to it. It could be drawn as an 18 year old, really flat chested and petite. I'm going out on a limb here, but you simply can't apply age-based laws on cartoons. 

What about all those pornos with real 18 year olds who look 15? Are they going to be banned soon?

I live in Australia, but eh, loli jpeg saving isn't really my thing, so it doesn't really affect me.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 8, 2008)

Huh...interesting. Can't say I approve of it at all though, since it is like saying any other kind of fiction depicted can result in darker interests of things of the same line. Besides, Simpsons cartoon? Lol, whatever. But how would it rule for if it involved animated characters that look legal and all that gray area stuff?


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like its time for a MASSIVE deletion epidemic over in Aussieland


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2008)

RL porn ftw!
I'm not much motivated by artificial looking anatomical features 
Maybe it's my lack of imagination/


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think I really wanna meet a man who faps to Simpsons porn.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 8, 2008)

taily kun said:


> Ever concidered not being a p*d*p****? It worked pretty well for the rest of us.



That's like telling someone to consider not being black, or gay. Some people are born with certain urges and it's my opinion that stuff like this is actually positive because they can vent their.....eccentricies onto a fantasy image rather than abusing an actual child.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> That's like telling someone to consider not being black, or gay. Some people are born with certain urges and it's my opinion that stuff like this is actually positive because they can vent their.....eccentricies onto a fantasy image rather than abusing an actual child.



How can you justify urges with natural properties comparison?
Some have urges to kill ya know...


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 8, 2008)

Adee said:


> How can you justify urges with natural properties comparison?
> Some have urges to kill ya know...



That's right. And there are perhaps other ways of venting that anger than by actually killing.

Listen, are you even paying attention to what I'm saying? I'm saying making means to vent people's natural urges away is possible but it's not possible for the actual urges to go away. Maybe playing violent video games helps vent some of the anger from the violent people, or contact sports, and if they suddenly weren't able to box or play wii boxing or whatever maybe they'd go stab someone. In that case the video game was a good thing, refocusing their urge in a more positive direction.

Would you rather have a p*d*p**** jerking it to simpsons porn or your daughter?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2008)

I doubt Guro is caused from satiating that urge, rather than ridiculing it 

EDIT - 

@Pilaf - I'd rather have a pedo undergo psychiatric treatment and get rid of the p*d*p**** urges than continue giving into such temptation, because eventually I'll never be sure when rather than stopping at the comic representation when the guy goes after actual children.


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2008)

Adee said:


> RL porn ftw!
> I'm not much motivated by artificial looking anatomical features
> Maybe it's my lack of imagination/


I have a real hard time being attracted to real porn. (random strangers fucking doesn't do it for me)

I need hentai.

Anyway, good thing I don't live in Australia. Even if lolicon became illegal where I live, I wouldn't delete all my images based on someone else's morals that got turned into a law. I'd rather go to prison than conform to something I don't believe in.

It doesn't make since. Killing people is illegal, but no one bans drawing depicting it because to do so would be stupid.

How is child porn any different? Both crimes (murder and child rape) are about equal on the "no-no" scale.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 8, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> That's like telling someone to consider not being black, or gay. Some people are born with certain urges and it's my opinion that stuff like this is actually positive because they can vent their.....*eccentricies* onto a fantasy image rather than abusing an actual child.



Don't use euphemisms.

There's nothing wrong with encouraging someone to work against a detrimental (keyword) pathology.



			
				Paul the SK said:
			
		

> I'd rather go to prison than conform to something I don't believe in.



Move over, Nelson Mandela. Give him cartoon kiddy porn or give him death 












Idiot.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 8, 2008)

Adee said:


> @Pilaf - I'd rather have a pedo undergo psychiatric treatment and get rid of the p*d*p**** urges than continue giving into such temptation, because eventually I'll never be sure when rather than stopping at the comic representation when the guy goes after actual children.



Exactly how would you _get rid of it_?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Exactly how would you _get rid of it_?


Not a psychologist so I can't know, but I'm hoping there's methods. I know kleptomania has been cured among a few people I know


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 8, 2008)

Adee said:


> Not a psychologist so I can't know, but I'm hoping there's methods. I know kleptomania has been cured.



Anything short of mood altering medication (which there isn't any made for this yet), would just be about suppression anyway, IMO.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Don't use euphemisms.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with encouraging someone to work against a detrimental (keyword) pathology.
> 
> ...



What's with you lately?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 8, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What's with you lately?



My dad started drinking again and has been beating me and mom.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2008)

Adonis said:


> My dad started drinking again and has been beating me and mom.



Happy Holidays.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Anything short of mood altering medication (which there isn't any made for this yet), would just be about suppression anyway, IMO.


AsI said, other forms of mental dependencies have been at least suppressed using psychological methods, I know so this has to be possible as well.


----------



## FreshBaked (Dec 8, 2008)

Say what you will about lolicon, Censorship of this nature is bullshit. The only good reasons for supporting the ruling within this thread is that it encourages pedophilia. GTA and other games probably encourage murderous tendencies, you want to ban those too? We might as well ban anything that might lead someone to do something- Farenheit 451, here we come!

What's worse is treating it like the actual crime of child molestation. If partaking in an imaginary depiction of an action counts as the real thing, via my own game library I'm guilty of genocide, regicide, murder, vandalism, mass destruction of property, assault and battery, treason, torture, various war crimes, and probably a slew of other crap I can't think of right now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2008)

lol, im not suprised this happened in Australia, there gov has always been kinda lame.


----------



## blue berry (Dec 8, 2008)

I heard about that on the news. I LOL'ed out loud. 

But WHY ... _Simpsons......_ 

Yeah our goverments a little overprotective.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 8, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I don't think I really wanna meet a man who faps to Simpsons porn.



me too, certainly


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 8, 2008)

FreshBaked said:


> Say what you will about lolicon, Censorship of this nature is bullshit. The only good reasons for supporting the ruling within this thread is that it encourages pedophilia. GTA and other games probably encourage murderous tendencies, you want to ban those too? We might as well ban anything that might lead someone to do something- Farenheit 451, here we come!


/this thread



FreshBaked said:


> What's worse is treating it like the actual crime of child molestation. If partaking in an imaginary depiction of an action counts as the real thing, via my own game library I'm guilty of genocide, regicide, murder, vandalism, mass destruction of property, assault and battery, treason, torture, various war crimes, and probably a slew of other crap I can't think of right now.



How could you?! You psychopath!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> That's like telling someone to consider not being black, or gay. Some people are born with certain urges and it's my opinion that stuff like this is actually positive because they can vent their.....eccentricies onto a fantasy image rather than abusing an actual child.



How do you compare being a p*d*p**** to being black. Switch that to 'wigger' and your post makes sence. 'urges' 

and also lol australia pwning the people who love looking at drawings of *underaged* cartoon/anime characters having sex.


----------



## kidloco (Dec 9, 2008)

what the hell!!!!

shees some poeple are tight ass 

anime-cartoon never is real..

stupid uncult and old poeples


----------



## Nic (Dec 9, 2008)

Whether animated or not depicting children having sex is disgusting.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 9, 2008)

kidloco said:


> what the hell!!!!
> 
> shees some poeple are tight ass
> 
> ...



HOLY HELL, BATMAN! IT'S KIDLOCO!


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 9, 2008)

Splyte said:


> How do you compare being a p*d*p**** to being black. Switch that to 'wigger' and your post makes sence. 'urges'
> 
> and also lol australia pwning the people who love looking at drawings of *underaged* cartoon/anime characters having sex.



His might but your point doesn't. 

You neglected to answer to the part where he said it's like refusing yourself to be gay as well (don't even start with that, "it's a choice" bullshit).

And I don't think you read the report. The drawings of little girls are treated *like real people*. What if someone drew a girl getting killed? Would he be tried for murder?


----------



## Akiana (Dec 9, 2008)

That's stupid.
It may depict under aged kids having sex, but it's just drawings.
Not real people.
He shouldn't have to pay a fine.
Or have any consequence for it.

Now, if it were a real pornography with under aged children, that would be a completely different story.


----------



## raininggemini (Dec 9, 2008)

Bullshit 

That is all.


----------



## Munak (Dec 9, 2008)

Haruhi Suzumiya is 15 years old.

Believe it!


----------



## Cirus (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't see how the judge can do this.  Cartoons are not real people.  Law about things only apply to real people.  He is enforcing a law in regaurds to something that is fake.  Yes it may seem wrong, but it is still fake.  I think that ruling may get overturned.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like they will need to go back to f*cking kangaroos


----------



## taily kun (Dec 9, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> His might but your point doesn't.
> 
> You neglected to answer to the part where he said it's like refusing yourself to be gay as well (don't even start with that, "it's a choice" bullshit).
> 
> And I don't think you read the report. The drawings of little girls are treated *like real people*. What if someone drew a girl getting killed? Would he be tried for murder?



But the fact is your still a pedo if you get turned on by kids . Even if they're not real.


----------



## FreshBaked (Dec 9, 2008)

taily kun said:


> But the fact is your still a pedo if you get turned on by kids . Even if they're not real.



So just being a pedo, without actually doing anything bad, is in and of itself bad and should be punishable?


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 9, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Nagato is not loli just flatchested.



3 years old.



taily kun said:


> But the fact is your still a pedo if you get turned on by kids . Even if they're not real.



Just a pedo who's not real. 



Adee said:


> I'd rather have a pedo undergo psychiatric treatment and get rid of the p*d*p**** urges than continue giving into such temptation, because eventually I'll never be sure when rather than stopping at the comic representation when the guy goes after actual children.



Yeah, just like we do with people fapping to porn/hentai. We can never be sure when rather than stopping at the comic representation the guy goes after actual girls.
Oh wait.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

taily kun said:


> But the fact is your still a pedo if you get turned on by kids . Even if they're not real.



I agree in spirit but what about hentai that depict rape? Should that too be banned?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 9, 2008)

Splyte said:


> How do you compare being a p*d*p**** to being black. Switch that to 'wigger' and your post makes sence. 'urges'



I said what I said because I believe nobody chooses to become a p*d*p****. They're either born that way or become that way due to neglect or other social factors. Much like being gay or black, it's something you never choose and instead get pushed on you by chance. And much like those two there's still a stigma attached, albeit to a greater degree in this case - and more rightfully so, granted. 




FreshBaked said:


> So just being a pedo, without actually doing anything bad, is in and of itself bad and should be punishable?



That's what it comes down to.

Thought Crime.

It's despicable.

Laws should be about protecting people's rights. I am all for jailing people who actually harm children. But a loli picture is just paper and ink, or digital pixels. You can not abuse pixels.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> That's what it comes down to.
> 
> Thought Crime.
> 
> ...



If you see that a person have these urges, the way to handle it must be through theraphy of some sort, not punishment.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 9, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> If you see that a person have these urges, the way to handle it must be through theraphy of some sort, not punishment.



Yes I agree to a certain extent but perhaps to them masturbating to loli images _is_ a sort of therapy?

I mean would any of us really want Zaxxon running around in a world where loli is illegal?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> Yes I agree to a certain extent but perhaps to them masturbating to loli images _is_ a sort of therapy?
> 
> I mean would any of us really want Zaxxon running around in a world where loli is illegal?



Oh god...


----------



## taily kun (Dec 9, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> Just a pedo who's not real.
> .



No, you're still a real pedo. 

In regards to the issue at hand, I believe it should only be enforced for fancomics (Which are illegal anyway) Dipicting kids getting raped ect.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 9, 2008)

taily kun said:


> No, you're still a real pedo.
> 
> In regards to the issue at hand, I believe it should only be enforced for fancomics (Which are illegal anyway) Dipicting kids getting raped ect.



What a massive waste of law enforcement's time and tax payers' money. Enforcing legitimate child porn is a near insurmountable task as it is - when you start adding layers of bullshit for the cops to also look for it becomes tedious


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> What a massive waste of law enforcement's time and tax payers' money. Enforcing legitimate child porn is a near insurmountable task as it is - when you start adding layers of bullshit for the cops to also look for it becomes tedious



The question whether you have the resources or not comes down to politics, not law. In any case, you have to prioritize.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2008)

So when are they going to start requiring anime's to confirm all their cartoon characters are above 18 years of age?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> So when are they going to start requiring anime's to confirm all their cartoon characters are above 18 years of age?



That would be akward...all cartoons? You have kids in almost all shows...


----------



## taily kun (Dec 9, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> So when are they going to start requiring anime's to confirm all their cartoon characters are above 18 years of age?



TEERRRRLLLLLEEEE post. _depicting_ minors. Doesn't matter if they're 8 or 200, your still a pedo if they look like a kid and you get turned on


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> That would be akward...all cartoons? You have kids in almost all shows...




Well...  how old is Lisa Simpson?  

-8 years old.

How many years has the Simpsons been on tv?

-14 years.

So, how do we differentiate between a 22 year old Lisa Simpson and a Lisa Simpson that "looks a lot younger than her age"?  

Not that I'm a fan of hentai.  I have an annoying tendency to think about logistics.  



taily kun said:


> TEERRRRLLLLLEEEE post. _depicting_ minors. Doesn't matter if they're 8 or 200, your still a pedo if they look like a kid and you get turned on



But...

Isn't that _discrimination_?

If I was 20 years old and looked 13, I wouldn't want to be treated like a 13 year old.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Not that I'm a fan of hentai.  I have an annoying tendency to think about logistics.



I really must hear this explanation...


----------



## taily kun (Dec 9, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> But...
> 
> Isn't that _discrimination_?



No, your still a pedo if you get turned on by someone who looks 10, even if they're 1000. In anime I'm talking about obv.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

taily kun said:


> No, your still a pedo if you get turned on by someone who looks 10, even if they're 1000. In anime I'm talking about obv.



You might think so, and I agree, but as a lawstudent I know that there is big leap between what you *want* the law to be and what you can *make* it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 9, 2008)

lol any one that think artwork is real people is worst than retarded.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 9, 2008)

some people don't know the difference between manga/anime and comics/cartoons.

Damn Aussies


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 9, 2008)

taily kun said:


> No, you're still a real pedo.



How is that?
If you're sexually excited by real children you're a real pedo.
If you're sexually excited by a (deformed) drawing of a child....you're also a real pedo?
I see no logical link, only stupidity.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 9, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> Yes I agree to a certain extent but perhaps to them masturbating to loli images _is_ a sort of therapy?
> 
> I mean would any of us really want Zaxxon running around in a world where loli is illegal?



Don't include me in this shit.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Don't include me in this shit.



I don't think anyone belives that people would suddenly turn pedo in the absence of loli, he just played it for laughs.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 9, 2008)

Zaxxon you're in the unspoken annals of NF as a loli legend 
.....Yeah I'd hate to have that too


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2008)

The Bath House isn't safe anymore gotta hide .


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Dec 9, 2008)

Americans & Canadians won't ban all 'pr0n' because they make too much money from it! Yay us.


----------



## Table (Dec 9, 2008)

I think it will set an interesting precedent... What about violence in cartoons and such?


----------



## Red (Dec 9, 2008)

This is F-U-C-K-I-N-G S-T-U-P-I-D.

You know the exact part that makes me want to rage like the motherfucking fist of the north star? This part here:



> But in a landmark ruling he decided that the mere fact that they were not realistic representations of human beings did not mean that they could not be considered people.



Congratulations judge idiot. You just put 2D Simpsons drawing on the same level of actual people. Any one with a working brain can see that this is bullshit distilled and served with a cherry on top.

Second part that made me want to choke a bitch:



> He ruled that the animated cartoon could "fuel demand for material that does involve the abuse of children," and therefore upheld the conviction for child pornography.



LOL. Same lonely guy in his basement masturbating to lisa and bart somehow fuels the real deal? I call bullshit. This would be a lot more tolerable if it was a photographic drawing that look real enough to pose a problem. But this is the simspons.

On the plus side, since 2D are getting the same rights as 3D


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2008)

I also am displeased with this occurrence. Other people have said this, but I shall say it also: illustrated or computer-generated depictions of humans or people are not the same as actual people, and thus cannot and should not be treated as such. The creators of fictional characters have completed control over those characters, and thus can state that they are any age and make them appear as being any age.

I also do not believe that depictions of illustrated fictional characters who appear to be under the age of consent can influence a person to such an extent that they will attempt to perform sexual acts upon real children, provided that those people have been well-educated and can clearly understand that illustrated characters are not the same as real people.

In the case that someone is not able to distinguish between real people and illustrated characters, those people should be dealt with individually and not lead to everyone being punished for the actions of a few.

I also dislike how sexual activity in media is being attacked, but not violence, profane language, or substance abuse, or at least not to the same extent. I do not understand why some people seem to have a problem with sexuality; it is a natural biological function, much more so than violence, profane language, or substance abuse. Such persecution bothers me very much.


----------



## taily kun (Dec 9, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> How is that?
> If you're sexually excited by real children you're a real pedo.
> If you're sexually excited by a (deformed) drawing of a child....you're also a real pedo?



If you're sexually excited by real children or both real and fake your a pedo. If your sexually excited by a drawing of a child but not by real children you're just wierd.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 9, 2008)

taily kun said:


> If you're sexually excited by real children or both real and fake your a pedo. If your sexually excited by a drawing of a child but not by real children you're just wierd.



Well I could live with that.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 9, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Whether animated or not depicting children having sex is disgusting.



To each their own, as long as it isn't hurting anybody.  While real child porn obviously hurts the child, animated images do not.


----------



## Sima (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh My...

Loli lovers in Australia are gonna have a fun time deleting

Australia is now Anti-Hentai, who would have thought?


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 9, 2008)

taily kun said:


> If you're sexually excited by real children or both real and fake your a pedo. If your sexually excited by a drawing of a child but not by real children you're just wierd.



There are people who like lolicon but hate actual kids, retard.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 9, 2008)

Simari-Chan said:


> Oh My...
> 
> Loli lovers in Australia are gonna have a fun time deleting
> 
> Australia is now Anti-Hentai, who would have thought?



First Gun Control, now this. It must suck to be an Aussie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2008)

Could care less, I never thought it was a good sign and I don't like hentai (I'm in the US anyway.)


----------



## ?verity (Dec 9, 2008)

Perveeeerts


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Any US citizen who can tell me if this is likely to happen over at your place too?


----------



## 64palms (Dec 10, 2008)

Who the hell faps to the Simpsons?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 10, 2008)

64palms said:


> Who the hell faps to the Simpsons?



The question you should be asking: Is there anything that someone doesn't fap to?


----------



## Rikudou (Dec 10, 2008)

> _he decided that the mere fact that they were not realistic representations of human beings did not mean that they could not be considered people.
> _



MWAHAAHAH. How stupid do you have to be to come up with an argument like this?

Cartoon characters are people now? Why not give them fucking human rights then aswell?

And if they are real people now, why not sue South Park for raping Indiana Jones?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 10, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Don't include me in this shit.



Oh good grief it was a joke.

And besides...really? You're gonna get defensive with _that_ set? Really?

_Really?_


----------



## Zabuzalives (Dec 10, 2008)

Pedophilia is about an attraction to the prepubescent features of a child. 

So lets say we have a child who doesnt age and is 40 and looks like 10. Fapping to that=pedo. 

Also i fail to see the difference between fapping over the real thing or a close representation, a loli drawing. There's apparentely still the attraction, the preferance to prepubescent features. 



But the real question should be. (Seeing how there are not actual children hurt in the creation of loli). 

Is fapping at loli pictures causing them to be more likely to act on their ""urges"" in real life???


If not, there is no reason for this ban because as disgusting as it may seem to most...no harm is caused by it. 

Is there any research on this? What are the rates in Japan where loli is more widespread? And didnt they have a restriction on it some time ago? How did that go?


----------



## 64palms (Dec 10, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> The question you should be asking: Is there anything that someone doesn't fap to?


I'm sure there's someone out there who faps to images of beer cans.
What the fuck though.

The last thing I figured I'd see someone get busted for lolicon on was a Western comedy show like the Simpsons.
Like what amount of cartoon porn is Western in origin in orientation?
Probably like...less than ten percent. People generally do not get aroused as much by "cartoony" non-moe images.

So um...yeah...most lolis are over 300*OVER 9000* years old.
Loli is a mostly aesthetic thing. What's next, banning midget porn as child pornography?

Hell...the way things are going, Magibon is gonna be banned from youtube and all her subscribers are gonna be tried in court. For looking too young.

Hell lets just throw half the world in prison.
If you'll excuse me, I'm gonna be going back to fapping to my Touhou pr0n.
Oh Chen~. Torture me.<3 Eat me. Defile me. I am a dirty human.<3


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Dec 10, 2008)

I still think this fine was justified as would it be for people with lolicon. You sick fucks.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll never understand what's so hot about a 13 year old looking anime girl. I always got the impression that the people that jerked off to that shit were undercover pedophiles or future pedophiles.


----------



## Sima (Dec 10, 2008)

Usually its younger than 13.

But in my oppinion it is pretty pedophilish, but people like what they like.

But simpsons pron? god thats gross.


----------



## Harley (Dec 10, 2008)

If cartoons can be considered real people I wanna marry Tsunade.


----------



## Sima (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, it cartoons were real I would have already married Sasuke by now

But they aren't real, the courts in Australia need to understand that.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I don't look at loli or anything. Usually when I'm watching hentai a friend of mine watches hentai and I magically happen to be there the characters are pretty much college age...or so the dub says. 

But yes OP tis a sad day for us hentai lovers...who live in Australia! :xzaru


----------



## Rikudou (Dec 10, 2008)

Who watches the Simpsons and gets horny?
Seriously...


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 10, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> If cartoons can be considered real people I wanna marry Tsunade.



You better not let Creator know that.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 10, 2008)

Some of the posts of people who are inclined to agree with the ruling or just make retarded comments are just..well...retarded. Some may think that people who look at loli look at kiddie porn, or are pedophiles, but that's just stereotyping as usual. Australia or not, that judge is by far a god damned idiot, and so are the people who agree with his final verdict.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Some may think that people who look at loli look at kiddie porn, or are pedophiles, but that's just stereotyping as usual.



p*d*p**** in denial.

Duly noted.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 10, 2008)

I must say, that when I look at Zaxxon I really don't think of him as a pedo. Strange taste maybe, but if I thought he was a pedo...I would have reported him or done something at least.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 10, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> I must say, that when I look at Zaxxon I really don't think of him as a pedo. Strange taste maybe, but if I thought he was a pedo...I would have reported him or done something at least.



Zaxxon is the best perv on this forum. If there was an election for biggest perv, I'd definitely vote for him.


----------



## The Precentor (Dec 10, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> Zaxxon is the best perv on this forum. If there was an election for biggest perv, I'd definitely vote for him.


I think competitionbros actually won that thread although Zaxxon's name certainly did come up more than a few times.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 10, 2008)

Adonis said:


> p*d*p**** in denial.
> 
> Duly noted.



Sorry to dissapoint you, but I like women around my age.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 10, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> Zaxxon is the best perv on this forum. If there was an election for biggest perv, I'd definitely vote for him.





The Precentor said:


> I think competitionbros actually won that thread although Zaxxon's name certainly did come up more than a few times.



My point is, if so many people here think that loli=real life, why not report this outrage?


----------



## The Precentor (Dec 10, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> My point is, if so many people here think that loli=real life, why not report this outrage?


I think he probably is a pedo, but there's nothing inherently wrong with pedophilia *provided that you never actually try to have sex with a kid*.  Also, since no actual children are involved in the creation of loli, it shouldn't be illegal and actually is legal in most western countries.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 10, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> My point is, if so many people here think that loli=real life, why not report this outrage?



I believe loli =/= real life personally. Then again, I'm totally biased.


----------



## Altron (Dec 10, 2008)

you guys should stop bashing on Zaxxon


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2008)

What qualifies as loli? under 12?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 11, 2008)

PharaohAnubis said:


> What qualifies as loli? under 12?



Under 18 according to the Australian court.


----------



## Ricford (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh well, time to switch back to real porn.

BTW, does that mean Allysin Chaynes' old films are illegal in Australia too? 'Cause back when she was in her 20s, she looked like she was underage.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 11, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you, but I like women around my age.



You just happen to have sexual fantasies about idealized versions of children. I understand, man.

And considering you're 17, around your age (within the ballpark) could be 10.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> You just happen to have sexual fantasies about idealized versions of children. I understand, man.
> 
> And considering you're 17, around your age (within the ballpark) could be 10.



Who doesn't like 'em young?


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm freaking tagging my sig!!!


----------



## 64palms (Dec 11, 2008)

PharaohAnubis said:


> What qualifies as loli? under 12?


Being flat chested.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 11, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> Zaxxon is the best perv on this forum. If there was an election for biggest perv, I'd definitely vote for him.



The best open one.  I am sure there are lots of closet pervs around....


----------



## Reety☆ (Dec 11, 2008)

...

*looks at location*... *hides*


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2008)

xXReetyXChanXx said:


> ...
> 
> *looks at location*... *hides*



I feel sorry for you.

Nice X's by the way. Can you tell me why people use those and what they stand for?


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha, of course this is news on Naruto-based message boards ^_^

wait.... what about teh squid hentai?!?! Don't mess with the Squids!!!!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 11, 2008)

MonkeyMallet said:


> Haha, of course this is news on Naruto-based message boards ^_^
> 
> wait.... what about teh squid hentai?!?! Don't mess with the Squids!!!!



Don't worry, I'm sure they'll leave your tentacled beasts alone.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking at tentacle rape is SOOOOO much better than looking at flat chested women. Totally.


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Dec 11, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure they'll leave your tentacled beasts alone.



hehe. good to hear ^_^
so, IF were worried about a losing a kind of hentai (by the very broad definition of it), which kind would u not want to lose?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> Looking at tentacle rape is SOOOOO much better than looking at flat chested women. Totally.



In reference to loli, it's flat-chested children.

I sees lots of childrens. Seen any land-based octopi, lately?


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Dec 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> In reference to loli, it's flat-chested children.
> 
> I sees lots of childrens. Seen any land-based octopi, lately?



it's classified by location?

wow, this is more of a science that I thought


----------



## Adonis (Dec 11, 2008)

MonkeyMallet said:


> it's classified by location?
> 
> wow, this is more of a science that I thought



It was a poor attempt at a joke. Most tentacle rape involves tentacled aliens and have no real life scenario that matches it. It's bestiality but I heard very few think wrestling a squid is worth the effort.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> In reference to loli, it's flat-chested children.


In loli, it's usually 300 year old "children".
Or at least adult or high school.

Lucky Star
Moetan
Touhou
Rozen Maiden
To Aru Majutsu no Index


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> In loli, it's usually 300 year old "children".
> Or at least adult or high school.
> 
> Lucky Star
> ...



Lucky Star has a character, an entire family based around this, I have also heard much...stuff...about Moetan...is it that bad?


----------



## Quagles (Dec 11, 2008)

I feel pity for you Australians now  I wouldn't want to be in the same position. You have my consolations!


----------



## 64palms (Dec 11, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> ..about Moetan...is it that bad?


Moetan = Ultimate loli cockteaser. Constant stream of over the edge fanservice.
Nonsensical off the wall storyline, random silly needs to transform, girls strip naked transformation, Arku drools, girl teaches crush random otaku English. Rinse, repeat.

Oh and plenty of other ecchi things other than the transformations of course.
There's pantsu like every other minute.

A must watch.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> Moetan = Ultimate loli cockteaser. Constant stream of over the edge fanservice.
> Nonsensical off the wall storyline, random silly needs to transform, girls strip naked transformation, Arku drools, girl teaches crush random otaku English. Rinse, repeat.
> 
> Oh and plenty of other ecchi things other than the transformations of course.
> ...



That made my day ! First this long rant and then 2 thumbs up!


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## 64palms (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, someone else here is reading Sankaku.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 11, 2008)

So silly.

The legal age of consent is 16 in some states.  In other states its 18.

In Japan, legal age of consent is 13.

In some middle eastern countries its even lower than 13.

Which standard of age are we adhering to?  

And, even if we manage to agree on a standard of age, how will they prove or disprove the idea that a graphic of a cartoon character is _______ years of age?



Well, at least lawyers will have something to do now.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> lol, someone else here is reading Sankaku.



There might be others 

Seriously though this worries me, I wonder how they go about proving a person had intent to view these images. Do they have to be physically saved to your HD? Do you have to go to a "trap site"? Or can you be busted from simply having this in you cache(temporary internet files)?

The reason why I wonder is that anyone who browses any hentai sites no doubt has come across tons of "illegal" images, especially if they classify "any character under the age of 18" as illegal, even if they weren't there for those types of images.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 11, 2008)

i dont get how people are into underage girls/lolis, i mean wheres the appeal??


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 11, 2008)

Grandia said:


> i dont get how people are into underage girls/lolis, i mean wheres the appeal??


Well...people do have different tastes, and not all of them legal unfortunately. If I had to take a guess, I would think it has something to do with the appeal of innocence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Could care less, I never thought it was a good sign and I don't like hentai (I'm in the US anyway.)



I'm quoting what I said before for Damnhot, who thinks that because I don't agree that this is a bad thing, I shouldn't have posted. So he's taken to whine about it. 

Many of us don't like or care about hentai and we see any shot at whether it be drawn or otherwise as a good thing. Sorry that not every thinks this is a bad thing, England did something similar and I said the same thing about it then.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2008)

When you have courts ruling imaginary characters able to depict real passion can you blame those people who married 2d chars that we were reading about before?

I mean..if passion then why not love or a wish to spend your life with someone .


Sure, this sucks for the aussies but it's actually a positive thing for those arguing that imaginary things are important.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 11, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> When you have courts ruling imaginary characters able to depict real passion can you blame those people who married 2d chars that we were reading about before?




As long as people don't begin to refer to Sakura as a "2d character" and Tsunade as a "3d character" its all good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> As long as people don't begin to refer to Sakura as a "2d character" and Tsunade as a "3d character" its all good.



NAh...if anything sakura would be 2a...and tsunade DD .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> Oh good grief it was a joke.
> 
> And besides...really? You're gonna get defensive with _that_ set? Really?
> 
> _Really?_



LOL, you really think _I_ was serious?



Ninjaguiden said:


> I must say, that when I look at Zaxxon I really don't think of him as a pedo. Strange taste maybe, but if I thought he was a pedo...I would have reported him or done something at least.





Dark Plague said:


> Zaxxon is the best perv on this forum. If there was an election for biggest perv, I'd definitely vote for him.





The Precentor said:


> I think competitionbros actually won that thread although Zaxxon's name certainly did come up more than a few times.



 

lol, gossip.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 11, 2008)

The judge did it for the lulz.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Poisonous Snakes, Spiders, and Scorpions all in your backyard.

And A No hentai rule?

Australia is slowly becoming hell on earth.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 11, 2008)

Can fictional supervillains be charged for crimes in Austrialia now?


----------



## Reety☆ (Dec 11, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Nice X's by the way. Can you tell me why people use those and what they stand for?



lol, thanks.

The X's? Well, they usually stand for kisses but when people use it in their username it's usually just to pretty it up. they don't mean anything as far as I know.


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 11, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Can fictional supervillains be charged for crimes in Austrialia now?



Apparently. I hear Lex Luthor goes on trial next week. 



Pilaf said:


> This is against loli, not all cartoon porn right?
> 
> I don't even think loli should be illegal for the simple fact no actual child was harmed or portrayed. Unless the artist modeled a real child there's simply no rights being abused. *Laws should protect people's rights, not take them away.* Never trust a system or a judge who proposes a law or a bill which REDUCES human freedom, when nobody's rights or well being is at stake.



Precisely. I'm not really into hentai myself, but I have no beef with those who are, and all I can say is that this has gone too far. Total waste of the court's time when _real_ crimes are happening in the _real_ world.

Five seconds ago, a real flesh and blood woman was raped or sexually abused somewhere in this world, and in five seconds, another one will be as well...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 11, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


>



That is an awesome image. I can just imagine the possibilities that would arise from _The Simpsons_ being drawn in such a style.

Do you know who illustrated that image? Even if it was not you, I will definitely give you +rep for posting it.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 11, 2008)

Simpson...Hentai?

O_o Rule 34 never ceases to disturb amaze me.

Child pornography?
Wait,he was looking at the Simpsons children?!
....
.....No comment.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 11, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Can fictional supervillains be charged for crimes in Austrialia now?



Yep, how one would go about arresting them I have no idea. Though I'm sure Commissioner Gordon will be an essential asset to rounding up Gotham's serial killers.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 11, 2008)

how is that child pornography


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is just stupid. It's not real girls so then how can you count it as child pornography. I think the judge is an idiot. IT"S NOT REAL


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 11, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> this is just stupid. It's not real girls so then how can you count it as child pornography. I think the judge is an idiot. IT"S NOT REAL




Moar court cases == moar working hours == moar $$$ for lawyers and judges.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 11, 2008)

And more people in jail instead of working.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> And more people in jail instead of working.




More than 1 in 100 americans currently imprisoned as of 2008.

.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 11, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> More than 1 in 100 americans currently imprisoned as of 2008.
> 
> .



Unfortunately, the law is in Australia so your statistics are completely irrelevant.


----------



## roninmedia (Dec 11, 2008)

Does this apply to softcore as well as hardcore pornography? If it included the former as well as the latter, that is one broad range of interpretation where you could be charged of a crime.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Can fictional supervillains be charged for crimes in Austrialia now?



What a bad example, they're not charging the characters with anything here, they're charging the people who look at them. A thinly veiled fantasy about a kid, whether your excuse be "they're animated" or not is still just you wanting to fuck kids...


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What a bad example, they're not charging the characters with anything here, they're charging the people who look at them. A thinly veiled fantasy about a kid, *whether your excuse be "they're animated" or not is still just you wanting to fuck kids...*


And so what? Thought crimes are a bannable offense amirite?


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What a bad example, they're not charging the characters with anything here, they're charging the people who look at them. A thinly veiled fantasy about a kid, whether your excuse be "they're animated" or not is still just you wanting to fuck kids...



So owning a manga where a character gets raped is illegal? Or a fictional work of murder for sexual satisfaction is now considered snuff? There is better examples of how stupid this law is.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> And so what? Thought crimes are a bannable offense amirite?



I agree, since when did laws ban you on what you want to do? I'm no expert on Australia, but I'm sure it's not some Facist government.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

The dude had Simpsons porn thats just weird.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> And so what? Thought crimes are a bannable offense amirite?



If you beat off to child porn, whether drawn or not, its not just a thought. 



Mullet_Power said:


> So owning a manga where a character gets raped is illegal? Or a fictional work of murder for sexual satisfaction is now considered snuff? There is better examples of how stupid this law is.



Um...what are you talking about...people own fake snuff porn, this is child porn, totally different. 



Dark Plague said:


> I agree, since when did laws ban you on what you want to do? I'm no expert on Australia, but I'm sure it's not some Facist government.



Read above...

You're examples and comparisons are horrible, because anyone realizes that even if its still drawn...its still child porn. You're still getting off to children. If the characters don't look like children, then they aren't but if you're looking at a picture of that little green haired girl from 4chan taking on two big dudes...guess what, its child porn.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank god I don't live in Austrialia


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you beat off to child porn, whether drawn or not, its not just a thought.



Agreed beating off to child hentai means your taking your sexual urges, thoughts and fetishes for children and turning them into physical pleasure.


----------



## Casyle (Dec 12, 2008)

Good!  

Amen, Cardboard Tube Knight!  As usual, you've put it better than I could!  *I'm too lazy to argue my position usually*


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Read above...
> 
> You're examples and comparisons are horrible, because anyone realizes that even if its still drawn...its still child porn. You're still getting off to children. If the characters don't look like children, then they aren't but if you're looking at a picture of that little green haired girl from 4chan taking on two big dudes...guess what, its child porn.



 The point is that now hentai underage characters are treated like actual children. This makes no sense. If you draw one dying/dead, using this ruling, you would be found guilty of attempted murder/murder for drawing them. *That's* what makes no sense.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

> You're examples and comparisons are horrible, because anyone realizes that even if its still drawn...its still child porn. You're still getting off to children. If the characters don't look like children, then they aren't but if you're looking at a picture of that little green haired girl from 4chan taking on two big dudes...guess what, its child porn.



It's a fictional depiction though. Real kids aren't being exploited here.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> The point is that now hentai underage characters are treated like actual children. This makes no sense. If you draw one dying/dead, using this ruling, you would be found guilty of attempted murder/murder for drawing them. *That's* what makes no sense.



If the character is depicted as a child drawn or not its considered child porn. Don't take cartoons so lightly imagine if a bomb threat with people getting blown up was drawn in some kids notebook. Do you think we should not take it seriously because its a cartoon?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you beat off to child porn, whether drawn or not, its not just a thought.



Yeah it is. Whether you beat off to animated loli or not harms no one in the world. Real child porn harms and exploits people. Animated stuff does not.

You've crossed into the dangerous territory of thought crimes. Where does it end? Why stop there?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> The point is that now hentai underage characters are treated like actual children. This makes no sense. If you draw one dying/dead, using this ruling, you would be found guilty of attempted murder/murder for drawing them. *That's* what makes no sense.



It does make sense, because depicting minors in such a way can be said to be across the board illegal. And let me just say, I am not going by US law. You can consider a 16 year old girl to be basically and adult same as a 16 year old boy, at least as far as looks go. But in many cases these characters are three or four years younger. 

Every time I argue with someone about Hentai, they tell me how "its a representation of people" so someone who is masturbating to 13 year olds must be just be a person that wants actual 13 year olds. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> It's a fictional depiction though. Real kids aren't being exploited here.



Yes, but this could lead to people going in that direction.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

> Yes, but this could lead to people going in that direction.



With your reasoning, drawing depictions of terrorism could lead people to actual terrorism, illustrated depictions of theft could lead to actual theft. There are MANY things that could lead a person to do atrocious acts, but it makes no sense to make them all illegal. It's just an illustration. Convicting a person for mere illustrations is ridiculous unless one can prove there was an exploitation of actual people in the production of said illustrations. Like has been said, it's essentially a thought crime.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> If the character is depicted as a child drawn or not its considered child porn. Don't take cartoons so lightly imagine if a bomb threat with people getting blown up was drawn in some kids notebook. Do you think we should not take it seriously because its a cartoon?



Yes you should, but would you convict the kid of bombing that building?



Seto Kaiba said:


> With your reasoning, drawing depictions of terrorism could lead people to actual terrorism, illustrated depictions of theft could lead to actual theft. There are MANY things that could lead a person to do atrocious acts, but it makes no sense to make them all illegal. It's just an illustration. Convicting a person for mere illustrations is ridiculous unless one can prove there was an exploitation of actual people in the production of said illustrations. Like has been said, it's essentially a thought crime.



And this is my point put better than I could have.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you beat off to child porn, whether drawn or not, its not just a thought.


Another load of cow dung. Loli is not child porn since there is no child involved. Beating off imaginary characters is not the same as going out and raping a child. Common fucking sense.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Um...what are you talking about...people own fake snuff porn, this is child porn, totally different.



Yes and fake snuff is not illegal because it is fake, much like hentai.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, but this could lead to people going in that direction.



My that is one slippery slope you got there.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

> With your reasoning, drawing depictions of terrorism could lead people to actual terrorism, illustrated depictions of theft could lead to actual theft. There are MANY things that could lead a person to do atrocious acts, but it makes no sense to make them all illegal. It's just an illustration. Convicting a person for mere illustrations is ridiculous unless one can prove there was an exploitation of actual people in the production of said illustrations. Like has been said, it's essentially a thought crime.



Someone at my school wrote that a bomb would go off on Friday. If we lived in your little world no one would of taken this seriously and this person wouldn't of been arrested. I hate to get into details but he was using his hands and jerking off this isn't a thought its a physical action. 



> Yes you should, but would you convict the kid of bombing that building?



I'm pretty sure this person was convicted of child porn possession not actually having sex with a child.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> I'm pretty sure this person was convicted of child porn *possession *not actually having sex with a child.



His possession of child porn was on the grounds that the children drawn were *real people* and thus being exploited. 


> But in a landmark ruling he decided that the mere fact that they were not realistic representations of human beings did not mean that they could not be considered people.


So back to your kid drawing building blowing up analogy,
the kid should be tried for attempted arson as the kid would be undoubtedly trying to blow up that building. This is all of course, based on the judge's ruling.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Someone at my school wrote that a bomb would go off on Friday. If we lived in your little world no one would of taken this seriously and this person wouldn't of been arrested.



A threat is not the same as a work of fiction. I bet he could have wrote a book about a school bombing and nothing would have happened, instead he wrote a threat which is against the law.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Someone at my school wrote that a bomb would go off on Friday. If we lived in your little world no one would of taken this seriously and this person wouldn't of been arrested. I hate to get into details but he was using his hands and jerking off this isn't a thought its a physical action.



It would have been a good analogy if the guy had jerked off and left a semen message threatening to rape real children.
As it is, they are 2 very different situations that can't be compared.
It's like a guy threatening to bomb a fake school. Will you take him seriously?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> With your reasoning, drawing depictions of terrorism could lead people to actual terrorism, illustrated depictions of theft could lead to actual theft. There are MANY things that could lead a person to do atrocious acts, but it makes no sense to make them all illegal. It's just an illustration. Convicting a person for mere illustrations is ridiculous unless one can prove there was an exploitation of actual people in the production of said illustrations. Like has been said, it's essentially a thought crime.



Nope, because your reasoning is still vastly flawed. 

If someone draws terrorism or theft its not illegal to view because viewing actual theft and terrorism isn't illegal. 



Red said:


> Another load of cow dung. Loli is not child porn since there is no child involved. Beating off imaginary characters is not the same as going out and raping a child. Common fucking sense.



That means hentai is not porn and people who look at hentai are getting off to something that's not people...which would mean one of the main arguments people make for hentai is shot down. Good work there. 

While we're on the subject, it still shows a desire to have sex with kids. Everyone who watches a tape of a 13 year old girl touching herself is not going to go out and rape a 13 year old, and the girl might not even know about the tape every being viewed by them or ever feel explotied, so should it be legal.

If even one person gets the idea to do these acts as depicted, then its horrible. Isn't one child worth more than someone's stupid fuckin hentai fetish. 
 


Mullet_Power said:


> Yes and fake snuff is not illegal because it is fake, much like hentai.
> 
> 
> 
> My that is one slippery slope you got there.



Suddenly hentai is fake...usually its a "recognizabled depiction of real fantasies" that's what hentai lovers argue. 

So they're saying they want to have sex with children *end of story. *


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

> His possession of child porn was on the grounds that the children drawn were real people and thus being exploited.



So he was in the end charged for actually exploiting children? 



> So back to your kid drawing building blowing up analogy,
> the kid should be tried for attempted arson as the kid would be undoubtedly trying to blow up that building. This is all of course, based on the judge's ruling.



Well then shouldn't this man be charged for attempted exploiting of children?



> It's like a guy threatening to bomb a fake school. Will you take him seriously?



Actually I would take him seriously. That fake school could very well be an actual school. 

These depictions open up ideas to many and there are crazy people out there that are willing to do this stuff to children and it does happen all the time. The point is their trying to keep these ideas away from people. You can argue all you want but the fact is some psycho gets ideas from these child cartoons and puts them into action. If even one child is endangered from these cartoons its good enough reason to make them illegal.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 12, 2008)

Possession of child porn is illegal not because the state considers the viewing of child porn to be a crime. The crime is in the production of child porn. Your reasoning is the one that is flawed, CTK. You're crossing the line into thoughtcrime territory. I hope you realise why that's unacceptable.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> So he was in the end charged for actually exploiting children?
> 
> 
> 
> Well then shouldn't this man be charged for attempted exploiting of children?



Alright, bad analogy. 

The kid should be tried for possession of a bomb attack plan(I have no idea what the proper term is).


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Actually I would take him seriously. That fake school could very well be an actual school.



Just like the Simpsons hentai this guy fapped to could very well be a real person


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> All illustrations have a purpose what kind of fucked up person draws this shit? Seriously who ever is sitting at home drawing kids getting fucked, terrorists blowing up people is fucked up in the head.



What bullshit is that? Yeah, people who draw loli hentai are weird, but that's not substantial enough to penalize them under the law. 

As for everything else though. What you just said is incredibly stupid. Illustrated depictions of violence does not necessarily reflect one's mindset. If that were the case the guys at DC would be the most fucked up people in the world for portraying terrorism on a multiversal level.



> Someone at my school wrote that a bomb would go off on Friday. If we lived in your little world no one would of taken this seriously and this person wouldn't of been arrested.



Your example is piss-poor. That would be a verbal threat, a clear declaration of a future action that is to be performed. An illustration alone is no such thing. You cannot arrest a person for simply drawing a depiction of terrorism, more must be tied into it that would imply intent to carry out that action.



> I hate to get into details but he was using his hands and jerking off this isn't a thought its a physical action.



Unless those hands are used on or in the presence of real children, nothing can be done.



> Nope, because your reasoning is still vastly flawed.
> 
> If someone draws terrorism or theft its not illegal to view because viewing actual theft and terrorism isn't illegal



MY reasoning is flawed? YOU were the one who implied that a drawing of an action would lead to said action. I gave you examples to refute that reasoning.

That's true, but what reasoning would viewing lolicon be illegal? Going back to what I said first, which you did not refute btw, it is a fictional depiction. Unless it can be proven that an exploitation of actual people was used in production of said illustration, it's essentially a thought crime.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 12, 2008)

Look, I'll establish the middle ground:

Loli hentai is cartoon kiddy porn because it's pornography depicting a child.

HOWEVER

As I've mentioned before, pedophilia isn't a crime in and of itself, and child porn is illegal because actual children are being abused. If no actual child is involved, pedophilia or not, it's not a crime. Example: Sexually attracted to an 18 year old who has a disorder making her appear prepubescent? You have pedophilic tastes but luckily for you she isn't a child.

Bottomline: You have all the legal right to jack off to cartoon 9 year olds. That'd make you a p*d*p****, though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> *Possession of child porn is illegal not because the state considers the viewing of child porn to be a crime.* The crime is in the production of child porn. Your reasoning is the one that is flawed, CTK. You're crossing the line into thoughtcrime territory. I hope you realise why that's unacceptable.



Okay, then what happens if someone has nude pictures of a girl from before she was eighteen, and the girl is now eighteen. By your reasoning they would be legal now...


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Suddenly hentai is fake...usually its a "recognizabled depiction of real fantasies" that's what hentai lovers argue.
> 
> So they're saying they want to have sex with children *end of story. *



Got tired of your slippery slope and moved on to a strawman. Man you are practically a fallacy dictionary today.

I have never made the argument that it is the depiction of real fantasies, hentai always has and always will be fake.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That means hentai is not porn and people who look at hentai are getting off to something that's not people...which would mean one of the main arguments people make for hentai is shot down. Good work there.


 What flawed reasoning you have there my friend. Pornography definition does not hinge on whether or not real people are involved. As long as it's used to excite sexual desires then even a drawing of a sock is pornography. Nothing has been shot down by your flawedless logic.




> While we're on the subject, it still shows a desire to have sex with kids.


 And so? When did being a p*d*p**** become a crime?



> Everyone who watches a tape of a 13 year old girl touching herself is not going to go out and rape a 13 year old, and the girl might not even know about the tape every being viewed by them or ever feel explotied, so should it be legal.


Difference is a child is being hurt in that situation. Child porn laws are made to protect children. In the case of lolicon and fictional characters what you have is a victimless crime that's only being perpetrated in the mind.  In the situation you gave the girl is being taken advantage off. Apples =/= Oranges mate.
 



> If even one person gets the idea to do these acts as depicted, then its horrible. Isn't one child worth more than someone's stupid fuckin hentai fetish.


Well fuck, lets start persecuting thought crimes because we MAY save a child. I for one welcome our Minority Report future, where people are arrested on MAYBE's and WHAT IF's.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

> Just like the Simpsons hentai this guy fapped to could very well be a real person



It actually could be a real person you think this sort of stuff is joke? 



> As for everything else though. What you just said is incredibly stupid. Illustrated depictions of violence does not necessarily reflect one's mindset. If that were the case the guys at DC would be the most fucked up people in the world for portraying terrorism on a multiversal level.



Oh thats hilarious comparing comic books to detailed depictions of crimes. 



> Your example is piss-poor. That would be a verbal threat, a clear declaration of a future action that is to be performed. An illustration alone is no such thing. You cannot arrest a person for simply drawing a depiction of terrorism, more must be tied into it that would imply intent to carry out that action.



I didn't realize drawings were considered verbal threats all of a sudden. So your telling me if this kid at my school drew a bomb blowing up in the bathroom with no specific date it shouldn't of been taken seriously?



> Unless those hands are used on or in the presence of real children, nothing can be done.



He took the thought of having sexual intercourse with a child and turned it into an action.



> Well fuck, lets start persecuting thought crimes because we MAY save a child. I for one welcome our Minority Report future, where people are arrested on MAYBE's and WHAT IF's



If you were thinking about having sex with a child and there was proof that you were then yeah you should be arrested. Should we wait until that thought crime turns into a physical crime?



> Difference is a child is being hurt in that situation. Child porn laws are made to protect children. In the case of lolicon and fictional characters what you have is a victimless crime that's only being perpetrated in the mind. In the situation you gave the girl is being taken advantage off. Apples =/= Oranges mate.



You do realize just having possession of child porn is against the law? Its not just to protect the children from present exploiting its to prevent future ideas of child porn from spreading.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

According to this judge, Australians can't read Alan Moore's lost girls. THAT FIEND.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, then what happens if someone has nude pictures of a girl from before she was eighteen, and the girl is now eighteen. By your reasoning they would be legal now...



The person in question would've been exploited at a time where she was not of legal age.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The person in question would've been exploited at a time where she was not of legal age.



You know you're wrong, even if the pictures were taken and left in the camera and never found until she was 40 or even dead...someone would still go to jail for them, even if they could prove they weren't even born when the pictures were taken they would go to jail for them.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Oh thats hilarious comparing comic books to detailed depictions of crimes.


The hilarious thing is that tha's exactly what your doing right here. 

OH NOES DR. DOOM PLANS ON ASSASSINATING THE PRESIDENT, BETTER ARREST HIM QUICK. WHY WE'RE AT IT WHILE NOT ARREST THE READERS SINCE THEY'RE ACCOMPLICES, READING THIS WITHOUT ALERTING THE PROPER AUTHORITIES.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, then what happens if someone has nude pictures of a girl from before she was eighteen, and the girl is now eighteen. By your reasoning they would be legal now...



No, because she was still exploited at the age in question of whenever her naked pictures were taken.

If a girl was molested at age 12, but didn't file charges till age 19,the crime is still child molestation, not rape.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, then what happens if someone has nude pictures of a girl from before she was eighteen, and the girl is now eighteen. By your reasoning they would be legal now...



No it wouldn't. You misunderstand what I say. Child porn is illegal because of the exploitation of those who cannot legally consent. Whether that child is 18 now is irrelevant. The pictures were produced when she was was under 18, ergo possession is illegal.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 12, 2008)

> It actually could be a real person you think this sort of stuff is joke?



I'd love to meet someone who looks exactly like the Simpsons child in the hentai, complete with pastel skin, grotesque body proportions and eyes that bulge out of the skull 
Until then I wouldn't even think of protecting the rights of imaginary characters against the fiend that fantasizes about them.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> The hilarious thing is that tha's exactly what your doing right here.
> 
> OH NOES DR. DOOM PLANS ON ASSASSINATING THE PRESIDENT, BETTER ARREST HIM QUICK. WHY WE'RE AT IT WHILE NOT ARREST THE READERS SINCE THEY'RE ACCOMPLICES, READING THIS WITHOUT ALERTING THE PROPER AUTHORITIES.



No its far from what I'm doing right now. There is a difference between reading it and actually putting it into action. This man put his thoughts into action do you not understand this concept? He pleasured himself to these depictions of cartoon children there is a big difference in reading a comic book and jerking off to cartoon children. If you don't see the difference I believe you have some issues that go far beyond this topic. :taichou



> I'd love to meet someone who looks exactly like the Simpsons child in the hentai, complete with pastel skin, grotesque body proportions and eyes that bulge out of the skull



Doesn't surprise to know that you've seen this Simpons hentai.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> No it wouldn't. You misunderstand what I say. Child porn is illegal because of the exploitation of those who cannot legally consent. Whether that child is 18 now is irrelevant. The pictures were produced when she was was under 18, ergo possession is illegal.



If she produced them alone, held on to them and tried to sell them at 20, any buyer would be in possession of illegal things. Obviously she can't exploit herself, so possession of child porn therefore must be, in and of itself illegal.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Oh thats hilarious comparing comic books to detailed depictions of crimes.



You lumped together people depicting violence as being fucked up. I just argued against that. 



> I didn't realize drawings were considered verbal threats all of a sudden.



I said they *weren't.* Can't you read?



> So your telling me if this kid at my school drew a bomb blowing up in the bathroom with no specific date it shouldn't of been taken seriously?



I believe schools handle that type of thing differently. Other than that, drawing a bathroom being blown up isn't a crime. More would evidence would have to be found to prove intent of carrying out the action.



> He took the thought of having sexual intercourse with a child and turned it into an action.



Well, in that case something could be done. He took action against actual children.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If she produced them alone, held on to them and tried to sell them at 20, any buyer would be in possession of illegal things. Obviously she can't exploit herself, so possession of child porn therefore must be, in and of itself illegal.



You're begging the question. You're assuming that which is to be proven. 

Naming a small exception to a general rule doesn't invalidate the logic behind the law. Prohibiting such a rare instance was never the purpose of teh law.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If she produced them alone, held on to them and tried to sell them at 20, any buyer would be in possession of illegal things. Obviously she can't exploit herself



You must have missed the article posted in this thread where a girl was charged for doing exactly that.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> No its far from what I'm doing right now. There is a difference between reading it and actually putting it into action. This man put his thoughts into action do you not understand this concept? He pleasured himself to these depictions of cartoon children there is a big difference in reading a comic book and jerking off to cartoon children. If you don't see the difference I believe you have some issues that go far beyond this topic. :taichou


You're equating the "action" of fapping to imaginary children to the "action" of going out and raping a child. Can you see whats wrong here?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> You're begging the question. You're assuming that which is to be proven.
> 
> Naming a small exception to a general rule doesn't invalidate the logic behind the law. Prohibiting such a rare instance was never the purpose of teh law.




That's a pretty big exception and easily doable. Want to know why I know? Because I've seen it played out in real life. 

I'm just going on my own, real court evidence.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's a pretty big exception and easily doable. Want to know why I know? Because I've seen it played out in real life.
> 
> I'm just going on my own, real court evidence.



Funny how you won't post any evidence of it.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's a pretty big exception and easily doable. Want to know why I know? Because I've seen it played out in real life.
> 
> I'm just going on my own, real court evidence.



Yes real court evidence that doesn't prove anything about the topic at hand. The picture that was ruled on was that of a real child, wether or not she did it to herself, she was not of consenting age. A hentai drawing is not a real person.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Yes real court evidence that doesn't prove anything about the topic at hand. The picture that was ruled on was that of a real child, wether or not she did it to herself, she was not of consenting age. A hentai drawing is not a real person.



Actually it does...are you ready? 

Someone earlier claimed that child porn is only illegal because it exploits the child. I said that just having it is illegal without any child involved. 

I would say that point goes with this case. Why else would I be able to claim that this law is fine?


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually it does...are you ready?
> 
> Someone earlier claimed that child porn is only illegal because it exploits the child. I said that just having it is illegal without any child involved.
> 
> I would say that point goes with this case. Why else would I be able to claim that this law is fine?



Hmm sorry I just assumed that we were still debating the subject of this topic.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually it does...are you ready?
> 
> Someone earlier claimed that child porn is only illegal because it exploits the child. I said that just having it is illegal *without any child involved*.
> 
> I would say that point goes with this case. Why else would I be able to claim that this law is fine?



You can't even read?
Direct quote:
*The picture that was ruled on was that of a real child*, wether or not she did it to herself, she was not of consenting age.

READ.


----------



## iLurk (Dec 12, 2008)

Canada still hasn't decided yet.

Are Lolis child pornography, or just art?

Because art has no age, even if a picture is clearly depicted as a child, we can't know for certain.

If Canada rules that Lolis are child pornography, I will have to wipe out my 6GB collection of child pornography.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

iLurk said:


> Canada still hasn't decided yet.
> 
> Are Lolis child pornography, or just art?
> 
> ...



If I were you and loli was declared as child pornography I would probably just destroy my drive and buy a new one. I may be paranoid but charges like possession of child pornography could ruin your life.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2008)

Again, does anyone know whether their looking at just depiction or actual age?

Can someone please explain what the real interpretation of this law is supposed to be?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2008)

I wonder how he was caught, fapping in public?


----------



## Zetta (Dec 12, 2008)

Watch as this gets overturned.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 12, 2008)

iLurk said:


> If Canada rules that Lolis are child pornography, I will have to wipe out my 6GB collection of child pornography.


And if the United States goes anymore batshit insane to do this, I'll have to delete 40GB.

Hell I won't delete. I'll choose martyrdom over my loli.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 12, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Again, does anyone know whether their looking at just depiction or actual age?
> 
> Can someone please explain what the real interpretation of this law is supposed to be?



He's in possession of what is considered child porn, because the judge says it can be considered so even if it isn't real.
The law's supposed to be protecting real children by outlawing child porn possession, but unfortunately they've lost sight of that and charged for drawn porn
because


> He ruled that the animated cartoon could "fuel demand for material that does involve the abuse of children,"


which is retarded as it has no basis.
He was looking at depictions of it.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 12, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Again, does anyone know whether their looking at just depiction or actual age?
> 
> Can someone please explain what the real interpretation of this law is supposed to be?


I think I remember reading on a wikipedia article. And assuming it's sources are correct, it says "appearance of being underaged". Which means looking underaged is enough.

That means my Konata pr0n folder can send me to the slammer.
Looks like flat chest is less of a status symbol in Australia, where that preference is now becoming a crime.

To those in this thread who keep saying "loli = underaged", no it doesn't. Loli = LOOKING young.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2008)

64palms said:


> I think I remember reading on a wikipedia article. And assuming it's sources are correct, it says "appearance of being underaged". Which means looking underaged is enough.
> 
> That means my Konata pr0n folder can send me to the slammer.
> Looks like flat chest is less of a status symbol in Australia, where that preference is now becoming a crime.
> ...



The wikipedia article?


*Spoiler*: _That seems like quite a bit of difference from the US law . . . _ 





> On April 30, 2003, President George W. Bush signed into law the PROTECT Act of 2003 (also dubbed the Amber Alert Law)[73] which again criminalizes all forms of pornography that shows people under the age of 18 regardless of production. The Act introduced 18 U.S.C. § 1466A "Obscene visual representations of the sexual abuse of children", which criminalizes material that has "a visual depiction of any kind, including a drawing, cartoon, sculpture or painting", that "depicts a minor engaging in sexually explicit conduct and is obscene" or "depicts an image that is, or appears to be, of a minor engaging in ... sexual intercourse ... and lacks serious literary, artistic, political, or scientific value" (the third test of the Miller Test obscenity determination).



Then again this also looks like it says, that if it appears to look like the character is underage, then it is illegal. 

LOL, I'm confused. XD


----------



## 64palms (Dec 12, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Example: Sexually attracted to an 18 year old who has a disorder making her appear prepubescent? You have pedophilic tastes but luckily for you she isn't a child.


Lol, this reminds me of that one salon.com article I read one time stating that liking Asian women = pedophilia.

Take THAT race mixing!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 12, 2008)

64palms said:


> Lol, this reminds me of that one salon.com article I read one time stating that liking Asian women = pedophilia.
> 
> Take THAT race mixing!



Eh? How can you reach such a conclusion?


----------



## 64palms (Dec 12, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Eh? How can you reach such a conclusion?


Apparently because Asian women are supposed to be flat chested, short, and babyfaced, a non-Asian guy being attracted to them instead of their fully developed white counterparts, is pedophilia.

How old does this girl look to you?


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Then again this also looks like it says, that if it appears to look like the character is underage, then it is illegal.
> 
> LOL, I'm confused. XD



Especially since the excuse "she didn't look underage" doesn't hold up for real child porn cases, who knows if that would actually hold up in the case of Hentai. It is very very confusing since a character that looks 4 could be 300 years old in the story but at the same time a character that looks 21 could be 12.

Very confusing indeed.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Especially since the excuse "she didn't look underage" doesn't hold up for real child porn cases, who knows if that would actually hold up in the case of Hentai. It is very very confusing since a character that looks 4 could be 300 years old in the story but at the same time a character that looks 21 could be 12.
> 
> Very confusing indeed.



And if a court has to sit there and site a referrence in a fictional story, or better yet has to interrogate the fucking creator for answers on age, then that just sounds fucking petty and retarded to me.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

ugh, missed this last bit:



Chocolate said:


> If you were thinking about having sex with a child and there was proof that you were then yeah you should be arrested. Should we wait until that thought crime turns into a physical crime?


 That's not what we're discussing. If there's proof that you are having sex with a child then you've harmed a child and should persecuted for that.

What you're saying is we should persecute someone, with no real proof other than he's fapping to imaginary children, for harming a child and distributing child porn. That's bullshit.


> You do realize just having possession of child porn is against the law? Its not just to protect the children from present exploiting its to prevent future ideas of child porn from spreading.


Loli isn't child porn. How many times has this been said in this thread?


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> And if a court has to sit there and site a referrence in a fictional story, or better yet has to interrogate the fucking creator for answers on age, then that just sounds fucking petty and retarded to me.



Well hey people are petty and make stupid decisions when it comes to stuff like this Personally I think (and hope) that this would only apply to obvious cases of Loli, but I wouldn't put it past them to go that far.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 12, 2008)

> You do realize just having possession of child porn is against the law? Its not just to protect the children from present exploiting its to prevent future ideas of child porn from spreading.


If the law isn't to protect children, then it is silly. We created these laws under the premise of protecting children did we not?

It's starting to sound more like making gay porn illegal when you try to consider loli child porn and illegal because of neotenous images. If something's not to protect children, then it's just attacking people needlessly.

RIAA, Regional Lockout, Lolicon, people are taking the idea of rights on intellectual property too far. Anymore it's become you can only have something, if you buy it, that you only use that copy to watch yourself, you do not use anything other than the official copy to watch it, it's available in your designated region to buy through designate retail stores, you are of age to buy it, and it's is of content that your designated government permits to watch. 

Also, animation, serious fucking business.


----------



## Seraphim (Dec 12, 2008)

Well in one sense I can agree as there's some pretty nasty Hentai out there. The last thing I wanna see is Ichigo's sisters or Card Captor Sakura naked again >_>
But that said it's also bullshit to rule things out so bluntly. Its like saying that because there's child porn, all should be banned which is absurd.
To be realist, some hentai should be classified child porn, but since someone drew it, its not real so it shouldn't be judged as harshly.
I live in Australia and on occassion i've seen a bit of hentai here and there but honestly.. Big whoop! I guess some kids have a phase, but whatever. Its not like they could freak out and commit a felony by raping a cartoon character. 

In conclusion, it shouldn't be ruled child porn, but some of it is pretty damn bad. What's next? Arresting kids for drawing tits on a park bench?! "OMG!!!1!! Indecent exposure! pfft

Its silly really, IMO.
So meh'


----------



## iLurk (Dec 12, 2008)

Before people call each other pedophiles for looking at delicious lolis, ask yourself this:

Have you ever watched Naruto Hentai?

If you watched the pre-timeskip type of Hentai, you're watching at 12-13-year-olds committing sexual acts with each other.

Even if it's post-timeskip, you're still watching 15-16-year-olds having sex.

On many occasions, hypocritical women called me sick for watching late pre-teen girls having sex with each other and with other males.

When I asked them what's the difference between that and watching Naruto Hentai, where both the characters in our Hentai are basically the same age, they couldn't tell me a justified answer.


----------



## Seraphim (Dec 12, 2008)

Actually I think pre-timeskip they were 12 and afterwards, still 15 so you're a very bad man. j/k  What's the difference? One is a drawing (which could be considered art, no matter its intended fabbing purpose) and another is children and early teens getting down.
Eitherway is bad in these two instances. That said I watched early teen porn when I was in my early teens because I like people my own damn age. And i've seen my share of Naruto hentai. Enough hentai in general to not really look at it ever anymore.
Personally I don't think hentai is inhumane. I think banning all hentai is stereotyping. "OMG!! YOU DREW LISA SIMPSON NAKED!!!11!~!" *thrown in prison*
Retarded..


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 12, 2008)

Apparently common sense isn't Australia's strongest point..


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 12, 2008)

wtf!?
i don't even like hentai and couldn't give two shits about it! 
that's like...that's like confiscating yaoi 
i feel sad now


----------



## 64palms (Dec 12, 2008)

Now that yaoi had been mentioned, that Naruto x Sasuke yaoi is now child pornography as well.
BEWARE FANGIRLS.


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 12, 2008)

64palms said:


> Now that yaoi had been mentioned, that Naruto x Sasuke yaoi is now child pornography as well.
> BEWARE FANGIRLS.



YOU CAN'T BAN YAOI! 
it's too good for it's own good!


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> *And so what?* Thought crimes are a bannable offense amirite?



I'll offically never let any otakus around my kids.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> I'll offically never let any otakus around my kids.



Your kids will become otakus. There is no escaping the Japanese culture creeping into your drawers.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 12, 2008)

64palms said:


> Now that yaoi had been mentioned, that Naruto x Sasuke yaoi is now child pornography as well.
> BEWARE FANGIRLS.



Sooo, does that mean that we fan*boys* are safe?



Pilaf said:


> Your kids will become otakus. There is no escaping the Japanese culture creeping into your drawers.



And they will love every minute of it!


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2008)

gg TV


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> I'll offically never let any otakus around my kids.


I'd be more concerned with creepy uncle Dave from next door than an otaku who'd likely be in the basement masturbating to some figurines.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

> What you're saying is we should persecute someone, with no real proof other than he's fapping to imaginary children, for harming a child and distributing child porn. That's bullshit.



There is proof that he was pleasuring himself to cartoons depicting a child underage. So once again he turned his sexual thoughts into action by masturbating.



> Loli isn't child porn. How many times has this been said in this thread?



If you research more about the Simpsons Lisa is said to be eight years old. So it is considered child porn not loli the thread title is misleading this isn't a sad day for hentai lovers because the reason this man was arrested was because he had images on his computer that were of a character that was eight years old being exploited.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Thats completely wrong what I'm saying is there is proof that he was pleasuring himself to cartoons depicting a child underage. So once again he turned his sexual thoughts into action by masturbating.



But in turn not causing any real child any harm.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

> But in turn not causing any real child any harm.



Should we wait until it does cause a real child harm?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Should we wait until it does cause a real child harm?



Should we prejudge his possible later actions?


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Should we prejudge his possible later actions?



If it increases the safety of children. In most of cases I have read like these the average p*d*p**** has a vast collection of cartoon depictions of children being exploited much like the ones that were found here.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2008)

Well Idunno, maybe that's right by Australian legislation. But if it where the US, prejudging a crime before it actually happens takes away a certain amount of freedom.

Are you saying that if I watched hentai where the girl is of legal age, but just happens to be getting raped, that I will indeed go rape someone in real life?

How can you charge someone of a crime that was not commited?

EDIT: eh, but whatever go on with your debate.....I don't care.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

Prejudging is stupid. I'm no master detective, but I'm pretty sure you have to find more correlating evidence of intent to go after a person. Being in possession of loli hentai is certainly enough to set off alarms, but not enough to go after and charge a person with intent to perform sexual acts on a child in real life. 



> If you research more about the Simpsons Lisa is said to be eight years old. So it is considered child porn not loli the thread title is misleading this isn't a sad day for hentai lovers because the reason this man was arrested was because he had images on his computer that were of a character that was eight years old being exploited.



Lisa Simpson is a fictional character, not a real child. There's no exploitation of children going on in a mere depiction of said character engaged in sexual acts. It may be weird, but that's it.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

> Well Idunno, maybe that's right by Australian legislation. But if it where the US, prejudging a crime before it actually happens takes away a certain amount of freedom.



The freedom of masturbating to underage cartoon children? 


> Are you saying that If I watched hentai where the girl is of legal age, but just happens to be getting raped, that I will indeed go rape someone in real life?



I'm not saying specifically you will go rape some girl in real life, but if some person gets turned on from seeing a girl get raped chances are that someone out there will take it a step further because pictures are not enough. I'm saying because it doesn't only apply to this I got into snow boarding because I saw so many videos and pictures online and decided I'm finally gonna go ahead and try it out. So some dude out there might actually think he can get away with raping some little girl just like in the cartoons. 


> First of all, where is the evidence of this correlation, and how can you charge someone of a crime that was not commited?



The crime was committed it was illegal possession of child porn and there is evidence of this on his computer.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> The freedom of masturbating to underage cartoon children?
> 
> I'm not saying specifically you will go rape some girl in real life, but if some dude gets turned on from seeing a girl get raped chances are that someone out there will take it a step further because pictures are not enough.



Masturbation hurts others? And again this argument comes around full circle because it's a fucking cartoon.

And you are saying the chances are indeed high, no? If pictures are indeed not enough, how about we go and charge everyone in possesion of porn while we're at it?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> The freedom of masturbating to underage cartoon children?



As long as the act is not in public, and as long as it remains a fictional depiction, nothing can be done. Nothing should be done. 



> I'm not saying specifically you will go rape some girl in real life, but if some dude gets turned on from seeing a girl get raped chances are that someone out there will take it a step further because pictures are not enough.



And the chances are they won't. Chances are certain fictional depictions of events help deal with those urges so that they won't occur in real life. 



> So lets look at this from my perspective drop your habit of masturbating to underage cartoon children to decrease the chances of a real child getting raped. Thats how I feel about this whole situation.



Let's take it from my perspective: doing that could lead to more sexual frustration among pedophiles and cause in increase of a real child getting raped. That and just needlessly banning fictional material that doesn't involve exploitation of real people.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

> As long as the act is not in public, and as long as it remains a fictional depiction, nothing can be done. Nothing should be done.



Just cause its not done in public doesn't make it right. Fictional depiction representing a actual real child. Even the creator of the Simpsons stated that Lisa is a eight year girl so if the creator himself is depicting Lisa as a real girl then I'm pretty sure these hentai cartoons are depicting Lisa as a real girl as well. 



> And the chances are they won't. Chances are certain fictional depictions of events help deal with those urges so that they won't occur in real life.



Oh really? Thats why in most cases the rapist, criminal or p*d*p**** usually contains a collection of detailed depictions. What happens when pleasuring yourself by hand isn't enough? What do you think that person will do?



> Let's take it from my perspective: doing that could lead to more sexual frustration among pedophiles and cause in increase of a real child getting raped. That and just needlessly banning fictional material that doesn't involve exploitation of real people.



You think banning these cartoons would increase frustration I'll tell you one thing the reason they go commit these actual things to real children is because masturbating isn't enough for them not getting the real thing pressures them to go out and rape a child.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 12, 2008)

*sigh*many people still confuse cartoon(western animation) with anime(japanese animation) 

THEY ARE NOT THE SAME.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Just cause its not done in public doesn't make it right.



Masturbating is wrong now?



> Fictional depiction representing a actual real child. Even the creator of the Simpsons stated that Lisa is a eight year girl so if the creator himself is depicting Lisa as a real girl then I'm pretty sure these hentai cartoons are depicting Lisa as a real girl as well.



It's still a fictional depiction. That's what it comes down to. It's not an actual child being exploited. 



> Oh really? Thats why in most cases the rapist, criminal or p*d*p**** usually contains a collection of detailed depictions. What happens when pleasuring yourself by hand isn't enough? What do you think that person will do?



Many cases pedophiles have photos of children just being children, doing normal everyday activities like playing in the park or going to school. Many pedophiles will find ANYTHING that has children. 

Also, that can be applied to so many fictional depictions of events, but it makes no sense to ban them all. When the line is crossed, or enough evidence has piled up that the line will be crossed, then yes, taking action is justified. But the lone fact that one has fictional illustrated depictions is not enough.

So many "what ifs"...what if the fictional depictions are enough, and if deprived only causes pent up sexual frustration leading to actual rapes? Well, either way, banning it is pointless seeing as it is fiction. 



> You think banning these cartoons would increase frustration I'll tell you one thing the reason they go commit these actual things to real children is because masturbating isn't enough for them not getting the real thing pressures them to go out and rape a child.



I think banning the cartoons are pointless either way you look at it, seeing as they are just fictional depictions. There's no real way to know how to decrease child rape or make it go away.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> There is proof that he was pleasuring himself to cartoons depicting a child underage. So once again he turned his sexual thoughts into action by masturbating.


You're equating the "action" of fapping to imaginary children to the "action" of going out and raping a child. Can you see whats wrong here?

LOL


> If you research more about the Simpsons Lisa is said to be eight years old. So it is considered child porn not loli the thread title is misleading this isn't a sad day for hentai lovers because the reason this man was arrested was because he had images on his computer that were of a character that was eight years old being exploited.


This new completely whacked out inconceivable notion is like an up hill struggle for you. Child porn involves REAL CHILDREN. Lisa is not a REAL CHILD. Therefore porn of her is not CHILD PORN.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Masturbating is wrong now?


Yes it's wrong. From what I hear masturbation was propagated by the nazi communist homosexuals in the 1980's as a means to induct children into the gay mafia. I also heard it causes cancer and it's the leading cause of starvation in Africa.


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2008)

Some people like myself don't see why we need cartoons with children being exploited while others feel that we need them. 

I find it hilarious that someone is actually defending a man who masturbated to a cartoon of a eight year old girl. :taichou

The judge in my opinion is right this sort of stuff could fuel the demand for the material that does involve children.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Some people like myself don't see why we need cartoons with children being exploited while others feel that we need them.



It's not a matter of whether or not it's needed, but whether it should be legal. Loli hentai isn't a necessity, but there's no good reason why it should be illegal. 



> I find it hilarious that someone is actually defending a man who masturbated to a cartoon of a eight year old girl. :taichou



He fapped to fictional characters! How dare he! 

He should be fully within his rights to do that. You cannot make something illegal on the mere fact that you may dislike it, more must be brought in to prove your case. 



> The judge in my opinion is right this sort of stuff could fuel the demand for the material that does involve children.



The judge was a moron. He considered fictional characters the same as real people and based his ruling on that. Besides, mere photos of children in everyday situations could fuel a demand too. Is he going to ban that now?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Yes it's wrong. From what I hear masturbation was propagated by the nazi communist homosexuals in the 1980's as a means to induct children into the gay mafia. I also heard it causes cancer and it's the leading cause of starvation in Africa.



Don't forget blindness.


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Should we wait until it does cause a real child harm?



Should we wait for me to finish practicing my "boom head-shot!" on some shooter game before I come over and shoot you in the head?

By your logic, jerking off to pictures of celebrities and super-models will inevitably lead to stalking and rape.

Personally, I prefer that people with potentially exploitive or abusive sexual fetishes to keep them confined to the realm of fantasy, rather than practicing on real people.

And sadly, this bullshit _has_ found its way into the States now, too:



> *20 Years in Prison for Buying a Manga*
> by Carl Horn
> 
> In less than two months, starting on February 2, 2009, a court case will begin in *Iowa*. The defendant, *Christopher Handley*, is facing as much as *20 years* in prison for the charge against him. This is, as we say on the intarwebs: serious business. Twenty years? They must claim he did something really bad. Something really bad to someone, right?
> ...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> The freedom of masturbating to underage cartoon children?



What about the freedom to drink alcohol?

Or the freedom to look at sports?

Or the freedom to masturbate to gay porn?



Chocolate said:


> The crime was committed it was illegal possession of child porn and there is evidence of this on his computer.



The fact that something is illegal doesn't tell you anything more than the very fact that it is illegal.

Gay marriage is illegal in some places.

You can't justify anything by means of law because the law is in many cases WRONG.



Chocolate said:


> Some people like myself don't see why we need cartoons with children being exploited while others feel that we need them.



There is very LITTLE we need. Does that mean that anything we don't need should be illegal?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

You guys ever hear about something I think was in the 40s or 50s where they was this government sanctioned movement against comic books? They thought it was a detriment to society and particularly youth, like claiming Batman and Robin promoted pedophilia and homosexuality for example, and Superman promoted violence. I'm a bit murky on the details, but the artcile neko-sennin posted reminded me of that.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You guys ever hear about something I think was in the 40s or 50s where they was this government sanctioned movement against comic books? They thought it was a detriment to society and particularly youth, like claiming Batman and Robin promoted pedophilia and homosexuality for example, and Superman promoted violence. I'm a bit murky on the details, but the artcile neko-sennin posted reminded me of that.



Funny how the old Superman cartoons were very anti-Communist.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah this is pretty much fucking bullshit. If they ban lolicon hentai based on the idea that "it could lead to the demand of child porn" (which is such a bullshit slippery slope fallacy) then are they going to ban porn that has girls with small breasts? I ask because it's the same kind of logic, that masturbating to girls with small breasts could lead to a child porn fetish.


----------



## Aina (Dec 12, 2008)

Total bullshit. 

I feel for you Australian Otaku's. D:


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Some people like myself don't see why we need cartoons with children being exploited while others feel that we need them.


Why won't someone please think of the cartoon children?



> I find it hilarious that someone is actually defending a man who masturbated to a cartoon of a eight year old girl. :taichou


Read this:


Come back enlightened.



> The judge in my opinion is right this sort of stuff could fuel the demand for the material that does involve children.


The judge is wrong and is an idiot. Don't side with an idiot or it'll make you look bad.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You guys ever hear about something I think was in the 40s or 50s where they was this government sanctioned movement against comic books? They thought it was a detriment to society and particularly youth, like claiming Batman and Robin promoted pedophilia and homosexuality for example, and Superman promoted violence. I'm a bit murky on the details, but the artcile neko-sennin posted reminded me of that.





LOL Batman is FUCKED.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> LOL Batman is FUCKED.



Hard to believe that was approved but years later the Spiderman, "anti-drug" ish was not approved.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> Funny how the old Superman cartoons were very anti-Communist.



That's what you think


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> That's what you think



Yes, superman working for Stalin is *much* better.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2008)

MOAR SEXISM/VIOLENCE


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> MOAR SEXISM/VIOLENCE



I see no sexism...


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 12, 2008)

neko-sennin said:


> Should we wait for me to finish practicing my "boom head-shot!" on some shooter game before I come over and shoot you in the head?
> 
> By your logic, jerking off to pictures of celebrities and super-models will inevitably lead to stalking and rape.
> 
> ...



That..that..that's FUCKING IN-FUCKING-TOLERABLE! HE GETS 20 YEARS JUST FOR BUYING SOME FUCKING MANGA!? ARE THEY THAT BATSHIT CRAZY!? I HOPE THOSE COCKFUCKS FALL OFF OF A CLIFF FOR ATTEMPTING TO ARRECT AN INNOCENT BYSTANDER JUST BECAUSE OF THIS FUCKING BULLSHIT!



Dark Plague said:


> Funny how the old Superman cartoons were very anti-Communist.



You know what the funny thing is? Stalin's name translates to...Man of Steel! So...Superman must be Stalin in disguise! Therefore..the Superman comics must be considered illegal because he is communist!


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 13, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> You know what the funny thing is? Stalin's name translates to...Man of Steel! So...Superman must be Stalin in disguise! Therefore..the Superman comics must be considered illegal because he is communist!



Interesting point 

Alright! Commence the Burning!


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 13, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> Interesting point
> 
> Alright! Commence the Burning!



I have the pitchforks and some Venom with Burn The Witch playing!


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 13, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You guys ever hear about something I think was in the 40s or 50s where they was this government sanctioned movement against comic books? They thought it was a detriment to society and particularly youth, like claiming Batman and Robin promoted pedophilia and homosexuality for example, and Superman promoted violence. I'm a bit murky on the details, but the artcile neko-sennin posted reminded me of that.



Precisely. It was called the Comic Book Code, and there have been some really funny books mocking it over the years. Though probably the best testimony to its banal effect on entertainment is to find and read any collection of vintage 50's and 60's comics, especially the Batman / Super Man stuff. After the Comic Book Code Authority fizzled out in the 70's and 80's (I believe "Archie" is the only comic left in publication that still bears the Authority's "seal of approval"  ), the Comic Book Legal Defense Fund came into being, in part, in the hopes that comics would never have to return to the Dark Ages.



Pilaf said:


> LOL Batman is FUCKED.



lol, don't worry. Batman's got Kryptonite bullets in his utility belt. 



Painkiller said:


> You know what the funny thing is? Stalin's name translates to...Man of Steel! So...Superman must be Stalin in disguise! Therefore..the Superman comics must be considered illegal because he is communist!



+reps for droppin' history!


----------



## DragonBlade (Dec 13, 2008)

unnecessary much?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 13, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You guys ever hear about something I think was in the 40s or 50s where they was this government sanctioned movement against comic books? They thought it was a detriment to society and particularly youth, like claiming Batman and Robin promoted pedophilia and homosexuality for example, and Superman promoted violence. I'm a bit murky on the details, but the artcile neko-sennin posted reminded me of that.



It wasn't a government sanctioned movement exactly.

What happened was that a psychologist called Fredric Wertham wrote a book about how dangerous comic books were. This led to some protesting from angry parents and similar, and led to the comic publisher adapting self regulation. This is essentially the reason why, for a long time, american comics where largely shit and is probably the reason why manga and american comics were so different (they're less different now than they were 10-20 years ago).

This also proves that self regulation can in some cases be as harmful as government enforced censorship.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 13, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I have the pitchforks and some Venom with Burn The Witch playing!


That is such a damn good song.
My favorite song of theirs, not that stupid overrated Black Metal song.

In other news, I'm clicking that CBLDF link.

*Edit:* This thing is friggin' awesome!
Album


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 13, 2008)

once again I state that they are not real people. no one is being harmed. and also that guy might be going to jail for buying manga? what the shit is this? this is a great injustice. and I hope that he wins.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 13, 2008)

all the way down dead


----------



## Xion (Dec 13, 2008)

Who brought a comic strip to a hentai fight?


----------



## Harley (Dec 13, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> once again I state that they are not real people. no one is being harmed. and also that guy might be going to jail for buying manga? what the shit is this? this is a great injustice. and I hope that he wins.



He isn't going to jail for buying manga... Learn to read articles.

I think there seems to be a huge mix up between cartoons, comics, manga and hentai they are not the same.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 13, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> He isn't going to jail for buying manga... Learn to read articles.
> 
> I think there seems to be a huge mix up between cartoons, comics, manga and hentai they are not the same.



They're all fictional content.


----------



## Onihikage (Dec 13, 2008)

Even if I don't agree with hentai, I really don't want the government here doing something like that. If they are given the chance to limit expressive freedom which is harmless (and possibly prevents some pedos from making their own *ahem*) then that would open the door to them suppressing other artistic and intellectual freedoms that we have in the USA. I'm a firm believer that the government is to protect the country from invasion, protect the people from harm (which real child porn is, because the participants are too young to understand it, and therefore can't truly consent to anything), and promote intellectual freedoms (read: provide education). It's not their place to decide morals; that is left up to religions to provide for their people.

Australia's always been big on censorship; if someone in Australia wants to look at hentai, then _move away._


----------



## Drake (Dec 13, 2008)

Uuuuh... This is really weird?


----------



## Psycho (Dec 13, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS A KANGAROO DOING USING A PC?! XD

(sorry, i just had to make a kangaroo joke)


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 13, 2008)

Galizien said:


> If you get excited by Simpsons hentai you might have bigger problems than this...


Basically.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 13, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> I think there seems to be a huge mix up between cartoons, comics, manga and hentai they are not the same.



Assume for a second that there is a sex scene in a manga.

Now assume for a second that there isn't sex in the same manga.

It's still the same manga only that one version has sex in it and the other doesn't.

Hentai might be a more narrow group of manga (much like guro-manga sci-fi manga, etc. etc), but it is still a manga.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol Australia.

Enjoying that terrible censorship filter yet? 

I'm not a fan of the flat wommenz, but quite a number of hentai depictions can totally be labeled illegal simply because of the artists drawing of them. Some hentai artists draw things a little bit childish off of the source material, would such cases label it all as a big no no?

Oh well, poor kangaroo land for stupid judges.


----------



## marked (Dec 13, 2008)

I find it odd so many people "disagree" with hentai or have this taboo mentality regarding it ,specially in this forum, that's named after a manga where teenagers and kids murder each other. Million's of people have sex everyday but still it seems murder and gratutious violence is more acceptable.


----------



## iLurk (Dec 13, 2008)

Hm.

I wonder if I should upload my Christmas loli avatar/signature set?



WHAT!? Watching drawings of prepubescent girls having sex does NOT make you a p*d*p**** in real life?

That's PREPOSTEROUS!

But seriously, they're just drawings.

If anything, they give pedophiles another source of sexual pleasure so they wouldn't have to harm kids.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 14, 2008)

hentai: keep out of reach of australian authorities...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> He isn't going to jail for buying manga... Learn to read articles.
> 
> I think there seems to be a huge mix up between cartoons, comics, manga and hentai they are not the same.



*sigh* you fail for not noticing that I was referring to what Neko Sennin posted about the guy that might go to jail for owning manga. you sir do not know how to read. and there was no reason to neg me for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Assume for a second that there is a sex scene in a manga.
> 
> Now assume for a second that there isn't sex in the same manga.
> 
> ...



Actually your wrong, the word manga refers specifically to Japanese style comics, that are not in color. 

Hentai in the sense that it is used in the West can refer to animation or drawings that are of a pornographic nature. 

Hentai is a term that cuts across two mediums, where as manga is specifically one thing, but can also be hentai. Yet, there still is a difference.


----------



## Roxenna89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Galizien said:


> If you get excited by Simpsons hentai you might have bigger problems than this...



Right...I love hentai but Simpsons hentai?! I mean yuri doujin are between Patty and Selma?  

However I never felt so happy for not being born in Australia.  You can take everything but not my hentai.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually your wrong, the word manga refers specifically to Japanese style comics, that are not in color.
> 
> Hentai in the sense that it is used in the West can refer to animation or drawings that are of a pornographic nature.
> 
> Hentai is a term that cuts across two mediums, where as manga is specifically one thing, but can also be hentai. Yet, there still is a difference.



That's not what i'm getting at all.

My point is that a comic does not suddenly cease to be a comic when there is a sex scene in it.


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> hentai: keep out of reach of australian authorities...



Keep anything out of reach of Australian authorities since everything is illegal under Australian law. 

Or soon will be...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> That's not what i'm getting at all.
> 
> My point is that a comic does not suddenly cease to be a comic when there is a sex scene in it.



A movie doesn't turn into porn when there is a sex scene, what's your point? 

It doesn't mean there isn't a distinct difference between movies and porn...


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

Roxenna89 said:


> Right...I love hentai but Simpsons hentai?! I mean yuri doujin are between Patty and Selma?
> 
> However I never felt so happy for not being born in Australia.  You can take everything but not my hentai.



Surely other forms of porn can get you off that are not hentai?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually your wrong, the word manga refers specifically to Japanese style comics, that are not in color.
> 
> Hentai in the sense that it is used in the West can refer to animation or drawings that are of a pornographic nature.
> 
> Hentai is a term that cuts across two mediums, where as manga is specifically one thing, but can also be hentai. Yet, there still is a difference.



actually you are wrong as Manga means comics. and anime is cartoons. why anime and manga fans deny this is stupid to me. it means what it means and there is not a difference in what it means.


----------



## Xion (Dec 15, 2008)

Well at least us here in the United States can "read" hentai to out heart's content. So think of Australia, think of us.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A movie doesn't turn into porn when there is a sex scene, what's your point?
> 
> It doesn't mean there isn't a distinct difference between movies and porn...



I'm arguing this because Chocolate is trying to separate "porn" from "the rest" with an obvious anti-porn agenda. I'm saying that anything can be porn with sufficient content (obvious, yes) and the very act of treating pornographic comics and non-pornographic comics differently before the law is stupid because what is porn and what isn't is extremely difficult to agree upon.


----------



## Miss Musouka (Dec 15, 2008)

better watch me back... OH SHIT!...

im soooo scared...


----------



## Adonis (Dec 16, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I'm arguing this because Chocolate is trying to separate "porn" from "the rest" with an obvious anti-porn agenda. I'm saying that anything can be porn with sufficient content (obvious, yes) and the very act of treating pornographic comics and non-pornographic comics differently before the law is stupid because what is porn and what isn't is extremely difficult to agree upon.



The golden rule in regard to porn is that you know it when you see it.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> The golden rule in regard to porn is that you know it when you see it.



I can dig up thousands of ambigious pictures that easily could be porn and couldn't, depending on who you ask. Just google "breasts" or something.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> The golden rule in regard to porn is that you know it when you see it.



O RLLY?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRsN2pftgvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 64palms (Dec 16, 2008)

My mom considers the music videos on MTV porn.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 16, 2008)

^no offense, but did your mother get hit with a DURRRRRR stick?
honestly, what the fucK?


----------



## 64palms (Dec 16, 2008)

She got hit with the Jesus stick.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 16, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I can dig up thousands of ambigious pictures that easily could be porn and couldn't, depending on who you ask. Just google "breasts" or something.



No such ambiguity exists with the type of loli we're discussing. You guys are jacking off to it so you can take the "I appreciate its artistic merit" elsewhere.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> No such ambiguity exists with the type of loli we're discussing. You guys are jacking off to it so you can take the "I appreciate its artistic merit" elsewhere.



Yes, it's the same as the "I read them for the articles" argument


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 18, 2008)

Adonis said:


> No such ambiguity exists with the type of loli we're discussing. You guys are jacking off to it so you can take the "I appreciate its artistic merit" elsewhere.




I never defended artistic merit in this thread. I don't give a flying fuck about artistic merit. Artistic merit is some american faggotry that arose from the need for being to be able to say that some material "lacks" it and thus is not in need defending.

Secondly, enjoy jacking off to torture porn.

Finally. You still have not addressed ambiguity. You say there is no ambiguity i say there is.

Is Berserk porn?

Does Berserk have pornographic scenes?

Is Love Hina porn?

Is Mahou Sensei Negima porn?

Some people would think so. Many would not. Still there is ambiguity while you say there is none. The truth it everyone does not agree on what porn is.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 18, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Is Love Hina porn?
> 
> Is Mahou Sensei Negima porn?



Soft-core porn...


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2008)

^:xzaru


10 letters.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 19, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I never defended artistic merit in this thread. I don't give a flying fuck about artistic merit. Artistic merit is some american faggotry that arose from the need for being to be able to say that some material "lacks" it and thus is not in need defending.
> 
> Secondly, enjoy jacking off to torture porn.
> 
> ...



I these three manga/anime the sex and nudity atleast has some sort of purpose in the story (even though for Negima and Love Hina it's mostly for fanservice) so for me it's a-ok.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 19, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> I these three manga/anime the sex and nudity atleast has some sort of purpose in the story (even though for Negima and Love Hina it's mostly for fanservice) so for me it's a-ok.



But that's just your opinion.

I used those as examples anyway to prove that there are and always will be borderline cases, and just because that guy says that you "always know it when you see it" doesn't mean that he's correct.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 19, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Is Love Hina porn?


Puni Puni poemi is illegal in New Zealand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I never defended artistic merit in this thread. I don't give a flying fuck about artistic merit. Artistic merit is some american faggotry that arose from the need for being to be able to say that some material "lacks" it and thus is not in need defending.
> 
> Secondly, enjoy jacking off to torture porn.
> 
> ...



Your grasping for straws...its easy to see Berserk isn't porn...wanna know how? If you took the sex out it would have a story and a point besides allowing someone to jack off. 

If a scene furthers the story its not _pornographic_ its just sexual...actually if its not meant to excite the viewer, its not pornographic. Now if an eight year old getting raped gets you off...you have a problem already.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your grasping for straws...its easy to see Berserk isn't porn...wanna know how? If you took the sex out it would have a story and a point besides allowing someone to jack off.
> 
> If a scene furthers the story its not _pornographic_ its just sexual...actually if its not meant to excite the viewer, its not pornographic. Now if an eight year old getting raped gets you off...you have a problem already.



There's lots of material deemed pornographic that have a moving story.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your grasping for straws...its easy to see Berserk isn't porn...wanna know how? If you took the sex out it would have a story and a point besides allowing someone to jack off.
> 
> If a scene furthers the story its not _pornographic_ its just sexual...actually if its not meant to excite the viewer, its not pornographic. Now if an eight year old getting raped gets you off...you have a problem already.



You still don't get it.

There's still going to be borderline material. If a scene is pornographic then it is pornographic no matter what the plot is. Even the most justified sex scene ever it can still be considered pornographic.

And what the hell is that comment about an eight year old getting raped?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> There's lots of material deemed pornographic that have a moving story.



Maybe by opinion of people who are reading them, that's the thing about that definition. But the first one I gave would deem things such as Canterbury Tales, several other books and movies from being classified as pornography. 

The thing is, that instead of trying to defend the _merits _of lolicon and other animated child porn, you've all taken to trying to define other things as pornography. 

It's not a good ruse really because the glaring issue is a certain type of pornography that involves people of an unlawful age. 

Think of it this way, if I have a rape fantasy and I find someone willing to act it out with me that's legal. Even if it looks convincing. 

If I have a fantasy for little children I can't act on it with a real child because its always legal, whether they consent or not...

So having this type of stuff around isn't furthering anything either, its just child porn that slipped through the cracks. If you want to defend a fetish like this, its fine and all, but just know people are going to look at it the way described above.




Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> You still don't get it.
> 
> There's still going to be borderline material. If a scene is pornographic then it is pornographic no matter what the plot is. Even the most justified sex scene ever it can still be considered pornographic.
> 
> And what the hell is that comment about an eight year old getting raped?



fNo I get it, and you don't get what the word pornographic means...as I stated, it is something MEANT to excite the viewer. Sometimes there is other reasons for sex to be in a story. 

And that was a reference to something I was told is shown in Berserk.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2008)

I feel sorry for all of you ausfags


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The thing is, that instead of trying to defend the _merits _of lolicon and other animated child porn, you've all taken to trying to define other things as pornography.



And therein lies your mistake.

I have not defended the "merits" of lolicon by trying to define other things as pornography. What i'm doing is countering a specific argument made by Adonis (or whatever his nick was) that pornography is something that you can easily define... Which it ISN'T.

Adding another difficult variable to define (age) to a fictional works is just another complication and it serves no actual purpose other than creating another huge gray area of material that might land you in prison.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not a good ruse really because the glaring issue is a certain type of pornography that involves people of an unlawful age.



Therein lies another mistake. They are not people of an unlawful age. They _look_ like people of an unlawful age.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> And therein lies your mistake.
> 
> I have not defended the "merits" of lolicon by trying to define other things as pornography. What i'm doing is countering a specific argument made by Adonis (or whatever his nick was) that pornography is something that you can easily define... Which it ISN'T.



Let me save you the time and heartache:

Pornography can be defined personally as something put out to deliberately arouse the viewer without invoking any other emotions or furthering a story of a *non-erotic nature.  *


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 26, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let me save you the time and heartache:
> 
> Pornography can be defined personally as something put out to deliberately arouse the viewer without invoking any other emotions or furthering a story of a *non-erotic nature.  *



That's your definition.

From the context of this thread, that argument does not make sense.

If there's a movie that involves a sex scene between two adults, that movie is not pornographic. If the two people having sex are minors, the movie is now child porn and thus porn.


----------



## Xion (Dec 26, 2008)

Gecka said:


> I feel sorry for all of you ausfags



It's just starting there. Pretty soon the rest of the world will follow Australia.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 27, 2008)

SHIT!

Uhhh there a...all...


----------



## Xion (Dec 27, 2008)

Espresso said:


> SHIT!
> 
> Uhhh there a...all...



No need to worry about it though since you don't live in Australia. 

But soon my friend...soon.


----------



## Squabler Gr (Dec 27, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> DELETE FUCKING EVERYTHING!



lol, I can't help but laugh when i read that.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 27, 2008)

No problem for me i'll make sure I my hentai has girls over the age of concent.


----------



## Jackal (Dec 27, 2008)

what kind of dumbass broad thinks cartoons are "real people"


----------



## Xion (Dec 27, 2008)

Jackal said:


> what kind of dumbass broad thinks cartoons are "real people"



Well they just use the argument "think of the children" and leave the specifics for other people to got over.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 27, 2008)

...People still say 'broad'?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2008)

TO THE HILLS AUSSIE PERVS  !!!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 28, 2008)

What's with you lately?


----------



## Yume-chan (Dec 29, 2008)

Breath Dial 
Link removed

Every one of us here is posting on a forum that promotes child pornography.   And to those who supported the decision, please don't say anything like, "But they don't really look like kids to me, so it doesn't matter what their ages are listed as," or "But that's included for humorous purposes, not to titillate," or "But it doesn't show _that_ much."  Such statements may seem logical to you, but to many people classifying pictures of underage Simpsons as child porn seems illogical.  As has been stated many times before, the government is not bound to follow your logic.




I love the way the Sexy Jutsu's sound effect would be pronounced like "Bone!"


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Dec 29, 2008)

Xion said:


> Well they just use the argument "think of the children" and leave the specifics for other people to got over.



I have to start using that argument ^_^



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let me save you the time and heartache:
> 
> Pornography can be defined personally as something put out to deliberately arouse the viewer without invoking any other emotions or furthering a story of a *non-erotic nature.  *



You're finally making some sense


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 29, 2008)

This a sad day for pedo bear in Australia


----------



## Munak (Dec 29, 2008)

When I view porn, I'll think of you, Australia. pek


----------



## Major (Dec 29, 2008)

Gotta go delete my hentai now


----------



## Tunafish (Dec 29, 2008)

Damn we're gonna get caught.


----------

